# Gauging A Group Buy For The Stinky Cigar Ashtray!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

While I was in Las Vegas at the Hemingway's Cigar shop with Sam and crew I got a chance to met Mr. Stinky himself. Of course we got into a conversation about ClubStogie and how we all met (he said he knew of the site, talked very highly about it). I asked him if he would be insterested in providing a discount on a group buy of his ashtrays, and of course he said yes. 

So im doing a little gauging to see who would be insterested in getting a Stinky Cigar AshTray? The price will be quoted when I give him a total number. Please post your name and how many you want then chance the total count so we can keep a running total..

Im going to provide some for our herf here in Detroit next month at the MGM Casino. They will have the event name and date on them. Maybe the Florida Crew will have some made up for the February Herf. Lets see how many names I can get within 1 week and go from there.:tu

1. Booker-5 *(Total=5)*


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1 *(Total=6)*


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

What are the chances of a Club Stogie branded Stinky? With our logo or group name on it I'm sure we could sell alot.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I need another one! Thanks Booker!

DETROITPHA352 - 5
rack04 - 1
ToddziLLa - 1


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

So we don't lose format already. :tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1 *(Total=7)*


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> What are the chances of a Club Stogie branded Stinky? With our logo or group name on it I'm sure we could sell alot.


I really like this idea!

Regardless you can count me in for one!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1 
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1 *(Total=10)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> What are the chances of a Club Stogie branded Stinky? With our logo or group name on it I'm sure we could sell alot.


He has done a few for some of the gorillas here already. We talked about it and Ill post details later. For now where going with the simple ashtray. Im going to have our herf and my name branded on mine. After the total count Ill post details.

PS: Can yall help spread the word so I can get the count to a high number by a week or two thxs.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Since I am banished so smoking gars outside, my ashes go in the grass.

What do they usually sell for, before any discount?

Maybe I should save the grass

Thanks
Ken

Man Booker, is there anyplace you haven't been?:tu


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Any pics and any idea on price.



DETROITPHA357 said:


> While I was in Las Vegas at the Hemingway's Cigar shop with Sam and crew I got a chance to met Mr. Stinky himself. Of course we got into a conversation about ClubStogie and how we all met (he said he knew of the site, talked very highly about it). I asked him if he would be insterested in providing a discount on a group buy of his ashtrays, and of course he said yes.
> 
> So im doing a little gauging to see who would be insterested in getting a Stinky Cigar AshTray? The price will be quoted when I give him a total number. Please post your name and how many you want then chance the total count so we can keep a running total..
> 
> ...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> What are the chances of a Club Stogie branded Stinky? With our logo or group name on it I'm sure we could sell alot.





Zoomschwortz said:


> Since I am banished so smoking gars outside, my ashes go in the grass.
> 
> What do they usually sell for, before any discount?
> 
> ...


I think arount $37 but im trying for $20 or less (trying). :tu
If you get your name on it it's a lil more. I have to check with PDS or a Mod to see if we can get the CS Logo branded on it. Im sure they will have some say so about that. *I'll Ask1st then go from there.* 1full year on CS and havent been threaten to be kicked off yet, I havent been anywhere that long without been threaten to be kick out or off.:chk


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think arount $37 but im trying for $20 or less (trying). :tu
> If you get your name on it it's a lil more. I have to check with PDS or a Mod to see if we can get the CS Logo branded on it. Im sure they will have some say so about that. *I'll Ask1st then go from there.* 1full year on CS and havent been threaten to be kicked off yet, I havent been anywhere that long without been threaten to be kick out or off.:chk


If you can get them for $20 or less, I'm in for 1.

Time to save the grass

Thanks Booker:tu

Ken


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

$22.99 @ Cigarmony


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Heck, I'm in for one as well. The wife would probably like to get her flower pot back!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, did he mention price. It's hard to beat $22.99. If you can get them for less than $20 then I'll take 1, otherwise I'll just get them from the link Peter posted. :tu


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

I think we need to stay away from the "If you can get them for $XX or less, I'll take one". No need for Booker to keep track of all the special requests.

Possibly after Booker knows the number and gets a price, there will be a second round for people waiting to see the price, so they can jump in.

:2


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> $22.99 @ Cigarmony


Yeah I talked to him and I think he like our convo (or sam) We talked about the internet B&M prices, I was told to see how many I can get and he will see what he can do (might be small talk but hey it's worth a try).

PS: Pnoon was that a yes or no4u.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well viper had them for 20 dollars, and smokeybob gave me one I really don't need one right now. But whoever does not have one should jump at the chance they are awesome ashtrays.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

drawfour said:


> I think we need to stay away from the "If you can get them for $XX or less, I'll take one". No need for Booker to keep track of all the special requests.
> 
> Possibly after Booker knows the number and gets a price, there will be a second round for people waiting to see the price, so they can jump in.
> 
> :2


Very true, I gave me a round about price but he wants to see how many I can get. If it's a good price (close to $20 or under) cool if not nothing wasted. I got u down for 1thxs.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Well viper had them for 20 dollars, and smokeybob gave me one I really don't need one right now. But whoever does not have one should jump at the chance they are awesome ashtrays.


Sounds like the going price is $20-$25, he's including shipping so ill see what happens. I gifted my off to a cs member and now im without but thats the cs way right.:tu


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Very true, I gave me a round about price but he wants to see how many I can get. If it's a good price (close to $20 or under) cool if not nothing wasted. I got u down for 1thxs.:tu


Oh, I'm not down for 1.  I'm thinking about it, but can't justify buying another one yet -- I've already got one (and it's great!).


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

BTW, I think this should go in the "All Cigar Lounge" forum -- might get more exposure than in this forum (kinda like the Palio group buy was there). Just an idea, if a mod wants to move it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

drawfour said:


> Oh, I'm not down for 1.  I'm thinking about it, but can't justify buying another one yet -- I've already got one (and it's great!).


Oh ok thxs for the support tho.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

What the heck, can scrap up $$ for one.:hn

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1 
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1 
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
*7. Old Sailor - 1 ( total=12 )*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> What the heck, can scrap up $$ for one.:hn
> 
> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> ...


I know the Canadian crew wants some.:chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2 (total=14)

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> 3. ToddziLLa-1
> 4. SteveDMatt -2
> ...


Your brother needs two2himself. c u next month if not sonner.:chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

drawfour said:


> I think we need to stay away from the "If you can get them for $XX or less, I'll take one". No need for Booker to keep track of all the special requests.
> 
> Possibly after Booker knows the number and gets a price, there will be a second round for people waiting to see the price, so they can jump in.
> 
> :2


Absolutely. 


DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah I talked to him and I think he like our convo (or sam) We talked about the internet B&M prices, I was told to see how many I can get and he will see what he can do (might be small talk but hey it's worth a try).
> 
> PS: Pnoon was that a yes or no4u.


Maybe.
Waiting on the price and customization options.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm on the fence on this. I'll definitely make a decision based on the price or whatever. Getting one customized could be pretty sweet too. I'll watch this and see what happens.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Heck, I'm in for one as well. The wife would probably like to get her flower pot back!


So I'm not the only one that uses a flower pot. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Your brother needs two2himself. c u next month if not sonner.:chk


:r Actually, the 2 accounts for 1 for me, 1 for him.

We're excited for MGM. 3 weeks!!


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

If you can get them under $20... then I'm in


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Meh didn't take me long to think this over. I can spend some money. If I have an ashtray, then I won't use the flowerpot anymore and my mom will give me less grief about it haha. Apparently flowerpots are good makeshift ashtrays...

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2
*9. Savvy - 1 (Total = 15)*


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> If you can get them for $20 or less, I'm in for 1.
> 
> Time to save the grass
> 
> ...


:tpd::tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just bumped Viper for a quote as well due to him being a member here on cs (wouldnt mind keeping the money in the family:tu) When he replies I'll let ya know.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

solafid3 said:


> If you can get them under $20... then I'm in


Apparently people don't actually read...

Don't say "If you can get them for under $XX, then I want one". Booker is going to have his hands full just making sure everyone gets what they want, much less specials requests like this.

If he's able to get a quote before closing the group buy, then you can jump in if it meets your price. Otherwise, if the final price is a concern, just stay out of it...

:2


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

Got the PM, I'll see what I can do when you have a total count. Just FYI my normal price is $19.95 now.

For those who are not sure what a Stinky is the link below has a picture of it.

Stinky Ashtray


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

drawfour said:


> Apparently people don't actually read...
> 
> Don't say "If you can get them for under $XX, then I want one". Booker is going to have his hands full just making sure everyone gets what they want, much less specials requests like this.
> 
> ...


My mistake then, didn't read all of the posts. In that case count me in.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Viper139 said:


> Got the PM, I'll see what I can do when you have a total count. Just FYI my normal price is $19.95 now.
> 
> *For those who are not sure what a Stinky is the link below has a picture of it.*
> 
> Stinky Ashtray


U R The man thxs for the link.:tu I assumed every1 knew what it was, guess u shouldnt assume (im a azz i know):chk

Ok people lets get that count in so we can all have a friday nite "SKYPE STINKY HERF":ss:ss


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

solafid3 said:


> My mistake then, didn't read all of the posts. In that case count me in.


No prob. 

If you want to be counted in, you need to keep the list going... Find the previous list, copy the list into a new post, add yourself to it, the quantity you want, and be sure to update the "total" field...


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Okie here goes.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2
9. Savvy - 1 
*10. Solafid3 - 1 (Total = 16)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

solafid3 said:


> My mistake then, didn't read all of the posts. In that case count me in.


Cool, No prob on that I use to do it all the time until I got tired of Pnoon and IHT getting in my azz:mn do me a favor tho update the list under your name so I wont get accused of padding the#'s

PS: I'll also check with JR's to see what they will be willing to give them up for. Im not try to start a price war, just want to make sure my CS Fam is getting the best price. I would love to give the money to Fam tho.

PS PS: This is my 1st group buy so bare with me.:tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Viper139 said:


> Got the PM, I'll see what I can do when you have a total count. Just FYI my normal price is $19.95 now.
> 
> For those who are not sure what a Stinky is the link below has a picture of it.
> 
> Stinky Ashtray


This is unbeatable, not to mention Heartfelt is pretty fast with excellent customer service. Rather give them the cash tbh.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PS PS: This is my 1st group buy so *bare *with me.:tu


Um, you want us to strip???


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Been meaning to get my hands on one of these.
Count me in.
:tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2
9. Savvy - 1 
10. Solafid3 - 1 
*11. Marlboro Cigars - 1 (Total = 17)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dang your fast, updated already. See im a azz...(as I was called by a cs member b4) He know who he is:cb


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Toss me in for one.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Toss me in for one.


As I said earlier, copy the entire list that was last posted, add yourself to it with quantity, update the "total" field as well.


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

Ohdammitall I'm in!

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2
9. Savvy - 1 
10. Solafid3 - 1 *
11. Leitner - (Total = 17)*


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2
9. Savvy - 1 
10. Solafid3 - 1 
11. Marlboro Cigars - 1
*12. BigFrankMd - 1 
*
13.Leitner - (Total = 19)


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Savvy said:


> Apparently flowerpots are good makeshift ashtrays...


For once, I'm not kidding!


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2
9. Savvy - 1 
10. Solafid3 - 1 
11. Marlboro Cigars - 1
*12. BigFrankMd - 1 *
13.Leitner - 1
14.Technodaddy - 2
(total - 21)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

drawfour said:


> As I said earlier, *copy the entire list that was last posted, add yourself to it with quantity, update the "total" field as well.[/*QUOTE]
> :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> For once, I'm not kidding!


Oh yeah u really need1:r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Click here booker


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt -2
5. Alladin Sane -1
6. Ashcan Bill - 1
7. Old Sailor - 1
8. Mark THS- - 2
9. Savvy - 1 
10. Solafid3 - 1 
11. Marlboro Cigars - 1
*12. BigFrankMd - 1 *
13.Leitner - 1
14.Technodaddy - 2
15. Jimmie the Mum - 1
(total - 22)


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1 *(Total = 22)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Click here booker


Already talked to him and he posted thxs tho:tu (im running out of rg) All the pm's and help im getting with this it should go over very well.:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1 *(Total = 23)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigV n Da house. How have u been.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1 
17. Newcigarz-1 (Total = 24)


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sounds like the going price is $20-$25, he's including shipping so ill see what happens. I gifted my off to a cs member and now im without but thats the cs way right.:tu


Yeap that is the CS way did you get to smoke anything I sent? I had both boli's they were really good.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> BigV n Da house. How have u been.


:ss getting better, I missed my therapy this Friday and Saturday though. :hn (MMHII) life goes on. how is you?


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im in for one.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
*(Total = 25)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :ss getting better, I missed my therapy this Friday and Saturday though. :hn (MMHII) life goes on. how is you?


Everyday above gound is always a+4me:ss Life is good and getting better. Glad to be home with the fam (at least4now) about to eat some Black i peas-fried chicken(no jokes please) deviled eggs-corn bread-something im not sure what it is. After that I'll have a smoke (or2) then off to bed so I can try and save some more lives 2omorrow. AllnAll Im ok


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in for two.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
*(Total = 27)*


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Aug 25, 2007)

Put me down for 1 please :tu!


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Snesley Wipes said:


> Put me down for 1 please :tu!


*sigh* Fine, I'll update the list for you.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
*(Total = 28) *


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1 
17. shaggy-1 *total 24*


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like it's out of sync. New list to use:

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
*(Total = 29) *


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

drawfour said:


> Looks like it's out of sync. New list to use:
> 
> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> ...


good catch Booker :r


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1


TOTAL 30


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> good catch Booker :r


My last name starts with a "B" and ends with an "ER", so close enough, right?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1

TOTAL 31

Thanks Booker


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

drawfour said:


> My last name starts with a "B" and ends with an "ER", so close enough, right?


:r close counts today


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Dammit, stop organizing group buys after I already bought the damn thing! This has happened with the Palio and now this 

Enjoy your new ashtrays then :dr


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1

TOTAL= 32


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Booker, how about giving him a call and saying you have over 30 already, what kind of deal do we get with 40 and what if we hit 50? We have 2 of them already, just thought I'd throw in a suggestion.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in:
1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1 
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1 
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 (Total = 33)


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm in:
1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1

(Total = 34)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

drawfour said:


> Looks like it's out of sync. New list to use:
> *(Total = 29) *


:tu Thxs.



BigVito said:


> good catch Booker :r


Hey thats what im/were here for. 1for all, all4 one.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> Thanks Booker


Your welcome my Ohio friend.:tu



drawfour said:


> My last name starts with a "B" and ends with an "ER", so close enough, right?


Were something like brothers.:chkIm sexier tho:bn



Ms. Floydp said:


> hey Booker, how about giving him a call and saying you have over 30 already, what kind of deal do we get with 40 and what if we hit 50? We have 2 of them already, just thought I'd throw in a suggestion.


Per our convo he's going to give me prices on 25-50-75&100. Hope that covers it. Anything more than that will be:hn& Your suggestions are always welcome:tu


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Were something like brothers.:chkIm sexier tho:bn


That's not what your wife told me. :bn


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1

(Total = 35)

A customized stinky would be sweet:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

drawfour said:


> That's not what your wife told me. :bn


LOL:rthats why I divorced her:chkU can have her now.:ssIll take the cigars.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TRicker said:


> (Total = 35)
> 
> *A customized stinky would be sweet*:chk


I just got the approval from the man himself. *PDS gave me/it the:tuon using the CS logo. BUT PLEASE WAIT UNTIL I GET A GOOD COUNT THEN WE WELL WORKOUT THE DETAILS ON YOURS BEING CUSTOMIZED (extra $$ of course)*


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL:rthats why I divorced her:chkU can have her now.:ssIll take the cigars.


Damn that one backfired.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I just got the approval from the man himself. *PDS gave me/it the:tuon using the CS logo. BUT PLEASE WAIT UNTIL I GET A ENOUGH COUNT THEN WE WELL WORKOUT THE DETAILS ON YOURS BEING CUSTOMIZED (extra $$ of course)*


Hellz yeah Booker!!! :tu


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1

(Total = 36)


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I just got the approval from the man himself. *PDS gave me/it the:tuon using the CS logo. BUT PLEASE WAIT UNTIL I GET A GOOD COUNT THEN WE WELL WORKOUT THE DETAILS ON YOURS BEING CUSTOMIZED (extra $$ of course)*


Now that got my attention.  Do the you know for sure that Stinky customization is possible (regardless how much extra $$$ it takes)? Or would you just take it to an engraver to do it?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

drawfour said:


> Damn that one backfired.


:r



Aladdin Sane said:


> Hellz yeah Booker!!! :tu


:tuIm here4u.:ss



drawfour said:


> Now that got my attention.  Do the you know for sure that Stinky customization is possible (regardless how much extra $$$ it takes)? Or would you just take it to an engraver to do it?


Well he told me he had done some for other CS members be4but I dont know who. No engraving, it's the real thing.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys might want to check out one of our members sites who has produced a club stogie version of this already...

He's been known to be agreeable to group buys ... just a thought.

http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=218

Here's a pic...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).

(Total = 37)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys might want to check out one of our members sites who has produced a club stogie version of this already...
> 
> He's been know to be agreeable to group buys ... just a thought.
> 
> ...


U R The Man Dave, (guess u dont want1uh) Thxs for the pic and link.:tu I will send him a message. Pm sent to you.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U R The Man Dave, (guess u dont want1uh) Thxs for the pic and link.:tu I will send him a message. Pm sent to you.


Noticed they only had 9 left, well 8 now.... so I have one already (on the way)


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1

(Total = 38)



THANKX!!!!

Shawn
______________


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
(Total = 39)

Thanks!


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
(Total = 41)

Thanks!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Noticed they only had 9 left, well 8 now.... so I have one already (on the way)


Pm sent to u, and email sent to him. Were going to need more than 8by the looks of this list. :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
(Total = 42)


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
(Total = 42)


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1 
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
(Total = 43)


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
(Total = 44)


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> 3. ToddziLLa-1
> 4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
> ...


Ahh what the hell i really need one as well- Add me up-
if the price can be knocked down abit more then other online retailers are pushing that would be great, cause stinky was saying we would be going threw the wholesale account-


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Ahh what the hell i really need one as well- Add me up-
> if the price can be knocked down abit more then other online retailers are pushing that would be great, cause stinky was saying we would be going threw the wholesale account-


If you want1u have to post up under you name so theres no mix-ups.:tu

Talk to your boss and tell him to tell Bill to give us a real good price.:tu


----------



## icelert (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hornitosmonster* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1182388#post1182388 
_1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 1
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1_
_36.guitarman-ST- -1_
_37.icelert -1_

_(total-46)_

_Count me in too
_


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icelert said:


> Count me in too


No prob, u might want to take a trip over to the new gorilla form and introduce yourself to the jungle so we can get to know ya.:tu


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

drawfour said:


> Apparently people don't actually read...
> 
> Don't say "If you can get them for under $XX, then I want one". Booker is going to have his hands full just making sure everyone gets what they want, much less specials requests like this.
> 
> ...


isn't final price the reason why people do group buys to begin with tho? i don't think it's unreasonable to want to know the price before hand, especially considering there are low prices already out there.

that's great if you are fine with putting you name on a list without knowing the details, but don't fault people for wanting to know more details.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1

(total-48)


Changed my number.. thx


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> isn't final price the reason why people do group buys to begin with tho? i don't think it's unreasonable to want to know the price before hand, especially considering there are low prices already out there.
> 
> that's great if you are fine with putting you name on a list without knowing the details, but don't fault people for wanting to know more details.


Your right I don't expect any1to post there nane not knowing how much there going2be spending. I think he's trying2keep the what if count down. I'm sure people will delete themselves & it will go back & forth. if u feel comfortable with your name up cool, but u bet ill post the final price before its over. With the $20 or less (ormore) post I did I'm just gauging the # of people 2c what price we can get. I'm sure he didn't mean any harm.  Thxs 4the interest tho.. I should have a word by late tomorrow. (maybe)

Ps: I'm smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero wow its strong


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ps: I'm smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero wow its strong


I havent smoked one of those in ages. Nice strong NC!
Maybe I should go buy one tomorrow... LOL


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jgrimball said:


> I havent smoked one of those in ages. Nice strong NC!
> Maybe I should go buy one tomorrow... LOL


Yes strong like I like them.
:hn

PS: I now think were at a *total count of "48" *double check my count due to that last cigar may have me seeing double :hn


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 *(Total = 50)*


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> isn't final price the reason why people do group buys to begin with tho? i don't think it's unreasonable to want to know the price before hand, especially considering there are low prices already out there.
> 
> that's great if you are fine with putting you name on a list without knowing the details, but don't fault people for wanting to know more details.





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Your right I don't expect any1to post there nane not knowing how much there going2be spending. I think he's trying2keep the what if count down. I'm sure people will delete themselves & it will go back & forth. if u feel comfortable with your name up cool, but u bet ill post the final price before its over. With the $20 or less (ormore) post I did I'm just gauging the # of people 2c what price we can get. I'm sure he didn't mean any harm.  Thxs 4the interest tho.. I should have a word by late tomorrow. (maybe)
> 
> Ps: I'm smoking a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero wow its strong


Ok, I've seen enough. To put everyone's mind at ease on this, For a plain 4 stirrup Stinky Ashtray I will personally back this group buy for Booker and keep the price below $20 plus shipping if his other avenues fall through. I've already contacted Booker about this and he has Stinky's contact phone number and mine as a backup.

As it stands right now, the price point will be way less than $20 so feel free to join the list or contact Booker about this.

Ron


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 
40. SaltyMcGee - 1 *(Total = 51)*

Thanks for doing this Booker!


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 
40. SaltyMcGee - 1 
41. KG6SMX - 1 (TOTAL =52


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

i would be interested in one


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

mikejh said:


> i would be interested in one


Adding you into the list...

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 
40. SaltyMcGee - 1 
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1

*TOTAL = 53*


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> isn't final price the reason why people do group buys to begin with tho? i don't think it's unreasonable to want to know the price before hand, especially considering there are low prices already out there.
> 
> that's great if you are fine with putting you name on a list without knowing the details, but don't fault people for wanting to know more details.


It's not at all unreasonable, and Booker has said a few times that he's getting details, and is asking for numbers. We can be sure that it will be below normal retail price, since that's the point of the group buy -- the only real question is how much under will it go. Which is being worked on.

The point of asking people not to say "if you can get it for under $20 I'm in" is to prevent the list from growing large with a bunch of "maybes", or asking Booker to keep a separate list of people who may want in or not depending on price.

He'll post the prices once he gets them, and those on the fence can add themselves to the list.

It's all cool.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, I've seen enough. To put everyone's mind at ease on this, For a plain 4 stirrup Stinky Ashtray I will personally back this group buy for Booker and keep the price below $20 plus shipping if his other avenues fall through. I've already contacted Booker about this and he has Stinky's contact phone number and mine as a backup.
> 
> As it stands right now, the price point will be way less than $20 so feel free to join the list or contact Booker about this.
> 
> Ron





drawfour said:


> It's not at all unreasonable, and Booker has said a few times that he's getting details, and is asking for numbers. We can be sure that it will be below normal retail price, since that's the point of the group buy -- the only real question is how much under will it go. Which is being worked on.
> 
> The point of asking people not to say "if you can get it for under $20 I'm in" is to prevent the list from growing large with a bunch of "maybes", or asking Booker to keep a separate list of people who may want in or not depending on price.
> 
> ...


Ron's offer should help everyone make up their mind, excpet those who think they might be able to get one for $9.99.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ron's offer should help everyone make up their mind, excpet those who think they might be able to get one for $9.99.


Wait, what? I was gonna put myself down for 10, cause I thought they were going for $9.99!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drawfour said:


> Wait, what? I was gonna put myself down for 10, cause I thought they were going for $9.99!!!


You and me both!! I'll take 100 if we get them for 75 cents!!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Can I get my face engraved on the side for $.75?:chk:chk


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

drawfour said:


> It's not at all unreasonable, and Booker has said a few times that he's getting details, and is asking for numbers. We can be sure that it will be below normal retail price, since that's the point of the group buy -- the only real question is how much under will it go. Which is being worked on.
> 
> The point of asking people not to say "if you can get it for under $20 I'm in" is to prevent the list from growing large with a bunch of "maybes", or asking Booker to keep a separate list of people who may want in or not depending on price.
> 
> ...


Yea, easier said than done sometimes though, especially when you end up with 20+ pages of posts, and sometime easily more, and expecting everyone to ready every single post just to get some basic information about the GB is a little unrealistic. I for one don't want to read through 20 pages of mostly filler and "add me" posts.

In cases like this where most of the information is not yet known, it might be best to continuously update the original post with all the latest info, to avoid making people dig through all the "list" and "add me" posts and try to find the details. Just an idea.

EDIT: Okay well I just noticed that they remove the Edit button on posts once they get a few hours old, which is kinda lame IMO. So that pretty much kills that idea :hn


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> isn't final price the reason why people do group buys to begin with tho? i don't think it's unreasonable to want to know the price before hand, especially considering there are low prices already out there.
> 
> that's great if you are fine with putting you name on a list without knowing the details, but don't fault people for wanting to know more details.





salimoneus said:


> Yea, easier said than done sometimes though, especially when you end up with 20+ pages of posts, and sometime easily more, and expecting everyone to ready every single post just to get some basic information about the GB is a little unrealistic. I for one don't want to read through 20 pages of mostly filler and "add me" posts.
> 
> In cases like this where most of the information is not yet known, it might be best to continuously update the original post with all the latest info, to avoid making people dig through all the "list" and "add me" posts and try to find the details. Just an idea.
> 
> EDIT: Okay well I just noticed that they remove the Edit button on posts once they get a few hours old, which is kinda lame IMO. So that pretty much kills that idea :hn


We're not talking high finance here. It has been stated numerous times that the group buy price most likely be less than 20 bucks. This is how these group buys work. People post their interest so a estimated quantity can be provided to the source of the group buy item. At that time most people would subscribe to the thread to keep up to date with all info on the group buy. Once the group buy price is announced the members on the list have the chance to removed. It's not rocket science.....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> isn't final price the reason why people do group buys to begin with tho? i don't think it's unreasonable to want to know the price before hand, especially considering there are low prices already out there.
> 
> that's great if you are fine with putting you name on a list without knowing the details, but don't fault people for wanting to know more details.





icehog3 said:


> Ron's offer should help everyone make up their mind, excpet those who think they might be able to get one for $9.99.


Right now, without calling Stinky we are at just under $15 per ashtray plus shipping. I highly doubt people are going to find it for less online or in retail stores. I promised Booker I would do this for Him and Club Stogie at MY cost and shipping.

I hope this will help those who are price shopping.

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll take one! Sign me up.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 
40. SaltyMcGee - 1 
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1

TOTAL = 54


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

volum said:


> I'll take one! Sign me up.


Hey volum, you're supposed to tack on your own name to the list and add to the total.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 
40. SaltyMcGee - 1 
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2

TOTAL = 56


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 
40. SaltyMcGee - 1 
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1

TOTAL = 57


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll tack volum onto the list, so he doesn't miss out. This is shaping up to be pretty big already. I like it :tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1 
40. SaltyMcGee - 1 
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1

TOTAL = 58


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2 

Total 61


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2 
49. Zoomschwortz-1

Total 62


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

stevieray said:


> We're not talking high finance here. It has been stated numerous times that the group buy price most likely be less than 20 bucks. This is how these group buys work. People post their interest so a estimated quantity can be provided to the source of the group buy item. At that time most people would subscribe to the thread to keep up to date with all info on the group buy. Once the group buy price is announced the members on the list have the chance to removed. It's not rocket science.....


I agree, not rocket science, and it's not really just about the money. It's about making the information easier to get to, which ensures as many people sign up as possible and don't get chased away by snotty responses like *"Apparently people don't actually read..."* which is really not a good way to talk down to other gorillas. That's really what got me, and as I said I can understand not wanting to sift through a bunch of pages just to find the latest and greatest details every time. Most other sites I have done GBs on the owner of the GB continuously updated the first post with the item information, price, options, all that good stuff, and the thread is mainly just used for any remaining questions and for the list itself. That seems to work pretty well and is quick and easy to use.

Anyway, let's put this to bed, since the post editing system here is apparently not setup very well for these types of things so there is really no choice in the matter. I might as well grab one of these myself, could always use another stinky :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I think it would be good to keep this thread focused on the GB and not so much on a debate of how Booker should moderate it. :2


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud - 2
49. Zoomschwortz -1
50. Salimoneus - 1

Total 63


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2 
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1

Total 64


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

TRicker said:


> Can I get my face engraved on the side for $.75?:chk:chk





















The AmbientBoy and IceHog editions are available for $75 and $150 respectively...

:chk

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ambientboy said:


> The AmbientBoy and IceHog editions are available for $75 and $150 respectively...
> 
> :chk
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.


Wouldn't be the first time I made an ash of myself.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

And this time it's frozen in time...for posterity.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm interested but I really need to know the final price.

For the moment, count me in.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Put be down tenative. I need to know the price and the "payment needed by"


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Can't leave it out too long in Florida.
Starts rusting a bit.
Time for a new one.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2 
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1

Total 65


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Can't leave it out too long in Florida. Starts rusting a bit. Time for a new one.


Thats a shame. I was planning on keeping my on the patio 24-7. Is it not stainless steel?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Thats a shame. I was planning on keeping my on the patio 24-7. Is it not stainless steel?


It is supposed to be. I'd be interested in knowing where it rusted. Never lived near the ocean, maybe nothing is rust proof there.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stevieray said:


> We're not talking high finance here. It has been stated numerous times that the group buy price most likely be less than 20 bucks. This is how these group buys work. *People post their interest so a estimated quantity can be provided to the source of the group buy item*. At that time most people would subscribe to the thread to keep up to date with all info on the group buy. Once the group buy price is announced the members on the list have the chance to removed. It's not rocket science.....





Ron1YY said:


> Right now, without calling Stinky we are at just *under $15 per ashtray plus shipping*. I highly doubt people are going to find it for less online or in retail stores. I promised Booker I would do this for Him and Club Stogie at MY cost and shipping.
> 
> I hope this will help those who are price shopping.
> 
> Ron





No1der said:


> I'm interested but I really need to know the final price.
> 
> For the moment, count me in.





Irons said:


> Put be down tenative. I need to know the price and the "payment needed by"


I am pretty sure people aren't following the thread, so let me help Booker out here. By the looks of this I am guessing Booker will have well over 100 (probably closer to 200) people getting in on this, and it just isn't feasible to ask him to get you a final price now (under $15 ain't good enough to commit???), and other details. He needs to know how many people can commit at $15 + shipping. He will go to the supplier, say "I need 150", and they will say $15 each. He will post that, and then 100 more people will get on saying "Oh, at that price I want one"....well, they may be SOL because the supplier has committed to 150 and maybe that's all he gets at that point. Let's not make this overly difficult for Booker, he is doing a nice thing here and doesn't need the extra headaches. You are not gonna find a Stinky anywhere else for $15, so if you can't make up your mind already knowing that price from Ron, than you probably should be considerate to Booker and just take a pass. :2

Rant off.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Thats a shame. I was planning on keeping my on the patio 24-7. Is it not stainless steel?


Let me clarify.
If your intent is keeping it shiny and nice as pictured in some of the previous posts, that won't happen by leaving it outside in Florida.
The rust is very minimal but in many areas, if that makes any sense.
Basically, spots here and there all over.
May be I had a bad one. May be that is the way the react to outdoors over here.
I am not near the water (about 7-8 miles inland) so that should not be a factor.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I am pretty sure people aren't following the thread, so let me help Booker out here. By the looks of this I am guessing Booker will have well over 100 (probably closer to 200) people getting in on this, and it just isn't feasible to ask him to get you a final price now (under $15 ain't good enough to commit???), and other details. He needs to know how many people can commit at $15 + shipping. He will go to the supplier, say "I need 150", and they will say $15 each. He will post that, and then 100 more people will get on saying "Oh, at that price I want one"....well, they may be SOL because the supplier has committed to 150 and maybe that's all he gets at that point. Let's not make this overly difficult for Booker, he is doing a nice thing here and doesn't need the extra headaches. You are not gonna find a Stinky anywhere else for $15, so if you can't make up your mind already knowing that price from Ron, than you probably should be considerate to Booker and just take a pass. :2
> 
> Rant off.


It's also not terribly difficult to get a few different price points, like say "what prices can we do for the following number of buyers: 100, 200, 300+" then you are covered and there is no doubt regardless of how many people sign up today or at the last minute.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I am pretty sure people aren't following the thread, so let me help Booker out here. By the looks of this I am guessing Booker will have well over 100 (probably closer to 200) people getting in on this, and it just isn't feasible to ask him to get you a final price now (under $15 ain't good enough to commit???), and other details. He needs to know how many people can commit at $15 + shipping. He will go to the supplier, say "I need 150", and they will say $15 each. He will post that, and then 100 more people will get on saying "Oh, at that price I want one"....well, they may be SOL because the supplier has committed to 150 and maybe that's all he gets at that point. Let's not make this overly difficult for Booker, he is doing a nice thing here and doesn't need the extra headaches. You are not gonna find a Stinky anywhere else for $15, so if you can't make up your mind already knowing that price from Ron, than you probably should be considerate to Booker and just take a pass. :2
> 
> Rant off.


:tpd: To make things a little easier, may I suggest locking this thread and starting a new thread with the above quote and adding the list of those who are presently commited.

At present we know it will be no more than $15 + shipping. If the price drops after we get all that are commited so be it.

Ken


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

ooo


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> :tpd: To make things a little easier, may I suggest locking this thread and starting a new thread with the above quote and adding the list of those who are presently commited.
> 
> At present we know it will be no more than $15 + shipping. If the price drops after we get all that are commited so be it.
> 
> Ken


Thanks icehog for stopping in. This is a great idea book, but may get out of hand. i know i wouldnt want that much pressure on ya brotha 
i didnt send ya home with enough sticks prepared for that


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Getting this back on topic:

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1

Total 66

Thanks Booker!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> It's also not terribly difficult to get a few different price points, like say "what prices can we do for the following number of buyers: 100, 200, 300+" then you are covered and there is no doubt regardless of how many people sign up today or at the last minute.


Maybe you should run one then.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1

Total = 67


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-1
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2

Total = 69


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> It's also not terribly difficult to get a few different price points, like say "what prices can we do for the following number of buyers: 100, 200, 300+" then you are covered and there is no doubt regardless of how many people sign up today or at the last minute.


Come on give it up already. It was mentioned a few post ago that 15 is the current price base on the number of respondent. We may or may not get a lower price base on the number of ashtrays bought. I think everybody see that you are trying to help by pegging the correct price. Booker posted the thread base on information at hand. He also mentioned that he is gathering more information. Give the guy a break. He has a full time job and he is NOT making money out of this. That's how things are done here at ClubStogie.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Can I get mine anodized in pink? In reality, just wanted to add another one

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
*10. Solafid3-2*
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2

*Total = 70*


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
*10. Solafid3-2*
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1

*Total = 71*


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
*10. Solafid3-2*
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
*
Total = 72*


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

upped mine from 1-4 at $15 a steal :tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
*10. Solafid3-2*
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
*
Total = 75*


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1

Total = 76

Count me in. While I was composing my post listing the new total as 72, BigVito snuck in and added three, making me look like a math-challenged moron, so I had to edit.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

accurate list with my 4
1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
*10. Solafid3-2*
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1

*
Total = 76*


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Marathon said:


> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> 3. ToddziLLa-1
> 4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
> ...


:r I thought you were post reading challenged, its all good :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I made an ash of myself.


LOLZ ... some mentioned that you find more gems here than in jokes forum ... I spit my wine all over my keyboard ... Tom you owe me a keyboard ...


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Count me in for one please.:tu


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh dear... repost the list and update the total. I did it for you.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 3
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1

Total = 77


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Updated myself again...:dr

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1

Total = 78


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

The CDN/US dollar makes this worth while. I am in for 1.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-1
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1

Total = 79


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

could someone update the list with an accurate total and allow me four total? everyone keeps using the wrong list


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

solafid3 said:


> Oh dear... repost the list and update the total. I did it for you.
> 
> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> ...


if you add it up you are wrong though


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1

Total = 79



there is the correct total..I checked 2x....



Shawn


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Count me in!

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1

Total = 80


----------



## alnpd (Aug 15, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> ...


I am in for 2!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

What the heck, too good to pass up!

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1

Total = 83


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I talked to Stinky (Bill) earlier today, im now checking the email with the quotes and *I'll update the gungle in a min*. I did get a chance to read through some the post from earlier today and lastnite. Let me say this real quick, for those here that know a little about me or have taken the time to read through some of my (hard to read) post you know I love to talk and joke with my CS family. The MOD'S here allow me/us to tend to our own threads with in reason and respect to others here. With that said I dont mind if someone says a joke or two, say hello to someone here or ask a question. I know that adds more pages to read through but if you take 1-2 more seconds to scroll through the page im sure the list will come up very soon. You can bypass all the conversations and go straight to the count. I will make sure I start my *UPDATES LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!! * so everyone can see it. With that said let me see what Mr. Stinky has to say about the prices for the ashtrays.

PS: *Ron* thank you very much for backing me on this so the wonderful ideal will go through. *IceHog* thanks for stepping in when you did (I was at work)to keep things civil. *DrawFour* for helping me without being asked at first and trying to keep up with the count, and to *everyone else *thats being patient with me while I find out what deal we will be getting. Remember this list was going to go on for 1 or 2 weeks but im sure I'll be ending it no later then Wednesday (wasn't expecting the great responses):tu I am working very hard to make sure I can get us the best deal (that im able to get)... BRB:chk

PSPS: Seeing the pic of Tom in the ashtry I now want 1 of me inside of a ashtray (dang I probley wont fit:r)


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
Total = 84
__________________


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> :tpd: To make things a little easier, *may I suggest locking this thread and starting a new thread with the above quote and adding the list of those who are presently commited.*
> At present we know it will be no more than *$15 + shipping*. . If the price drops after we get all that are commited so be it.
> 
> Ken


I like the interaction between the CS fam, LOL I didnt quote any prices yet, Im looking in to it right now. BRB with ya (fingers crossed for that under $15 price tho):tu



salimoneus said:


> It's also not terribly difficult to get a few different price points, like say "what prices can we do for the following number of buyers: 100, 200, 300+" then you are covered and there is no doubt regardless of how many people sign up today or at the last minute.


Wow sounds like were thing the same thing hence me saying earlier let me wait for him to reply to my email I'm asking him to give me prices on 25-50-75-100 ashtrays by the looks of things like Tom stated were going to be over the 100 mark pretty soon. Which he did give me a quote for. now I'll be posting the prices as of 100 ashtrays. Maybe it will be down if more is ordered. hope thats good enough for now:chk



icehog3 said:


> *I am pretty sure people aren't following the thread,* (nope)*so let me help Booker out here*. (thxs tom) By the looks of this I am guessing Booker will have well over *100* (yep) (probably closer to 200) people getting in on this, and it just isn't feasible to ask him to get you a final price now (under $15 ain't good enough to commit???), and other details. He needs to know how many people can commit at $15 + shipping. He will go to the supplier, say "I need 150", and they will say $15 each. He will post that, and then 100 more people will get on saying "Oh, at that price I want one"....well, they may be SOL because the supplier has committed to 150 and maybe that's all he gets at that point. *Let's not make this overly difficult for Booker, he is doing a nice thing here and doesn't need the extra headaches.* hn) You are not gonna find a Stinky anywhere else for $15, so if you can't make up your mind already knowing that price from Ron, than you probably should *be considerate to Booker * tu) and just take a pass. :2
> 
> Rant off.


I could have said it any better Tom.:tu Thxs4the support.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I like the interaction between the CS fam, LOL I didnt quote any prices yet, Im looking in to it right now. BRB with ya (fingers crossed for that under $15 price tho):tu
> 
> Wow sounds like were thing the same thing hence me saying earlier let me wait for him to reply to my email I'm asking him to give me prices on 25-50-75-100 ashtrays by the looks of things like Tom stated were going to be over the 100 mark pretty soon. Which he did give me a quote for. now I'll be posting the prices as of 100 ashtrays. Maybe it will be down if more is ordered. hope thats good enough for now:chk
> 
> I could have said it any better Tom.:tu Thxs4the support.


You got PM Bro

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON STINKY GROUP BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Per the converstation and the email as of now the ashtrays will cost $12.75 per unit with a shipping cost of 7.25(due to usps rise in shipping) I replied to him "I was trying to get it under the $20 mark and if he could work something out on his end (without disrespecting him or his business) or a cheaper way of shipping". SOOOOOOOO for now the total price will be *$20 per unit *which include shipping (which is a good price in my opinion) If the shipping cost didnt rise we would have gotten them under the target $20 price but that's out of my/his/our control. So If he replies with a quote being under the $20 mark cool but for now thats the price. Ill keep this open until Wednesday *(or until 3of my mentors say other wise)..*:tu

*PS: I hope every1is ok with this and we can go on being a family in the CS way* Now I will dance4yall:chk:chk:chk


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Great Price! :ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you for organizing this and getting us such a great buy!


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Very cool and the price is great. Where do we send the $$ and when should we do it? I read that you want to wrap it up on Wednesday. Thanks again

SCUD


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep $20 shipped for one of these is still a better price than you can find anywhere else. Looking forward to this.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Depending on the price.......................Ha just kidding! :chk As long as whoever is accepting payment takes credit card or check I'm still in. No pay-pal for me.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Sweet deal and thanks for all the effort!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Count me in for one. I'd like to pay with CC or Paypal if possible. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Working out Payments right now. Will update you later today if not tomorrow. Thxs for the support so far.:tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I would like in for 1


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
*Total = 86*

is shipping $7 each or $7 per order

Thanks for running this
Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rottenzombie said:


> I would like in for 1


u must post under your name then update the list count

is shipping $7 each or $7 per order

Thanks for running this
Shawn[/QUOTE]
I'll check but im sure its per order.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rottenzombie said:


> I would like in for 1


Add your name and then update the total so Booker doesn't have to reread every post and add people to the list.:tu

Crap...beat me to it Book.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

HELP - This thread is toooooooooooooooooo long to read all of it. Please tell me if there was a decision on whether the ashtrays would have some CS marking on them.

Thanks.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Add your name and then update the total so Booker doesn't have to reread every post and add people to the list.:tu
> 
> Crap...beat me to it Book.


Thxs for the help Dave, I've been messing with this and I havent had time to look at our Herf thread. Hope October dont come and go and Im not there.:hn Now thats going to be fun. :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rgordin said:


> HELP - This thread is toooooooooooooooooo long to read all of it. Please tell me if there was a decision on whether the ashtrays would have some CS marking on them.
> 
> Thanks.


Not as of now. This 1st one will be just the plan old ashtray.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs for the help Dave, I've been messing with this and I havent had time to look at our Herf thread. Hope October dont come and go and Im not there.:hn Now thats going to be fun. :chk


Ya better be there, Gail booked that day, and I might be bringing Nick seeing how Shaggy can't make it.( don't want Nick getting lost again):r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON STINKY GROUP BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Per the converstation and the email as of now the ashtrays will cost $12.75 per unit with a shipping cost of 7.25(due to usps rise in shipping) I replied to him "I was trying to get it under the $20 mark and if he could work something out on his end (without disrespecting him or his business) or a cheaper way of shipping". SOOOOOOOO for now the total price will be *$20 per unit *which include shipping (which is a good price in my opinion) If the shipping cost didnt rise we would have gotten them under the target $20 price but that's out of my/his/our control. So If he replies with a quote being under the $20 mark cool but for now thats the price. Ill keep this open until Wednesday *(or until 3of my mentors say other wise)..*:tu
> 
> *PS: I hope every1is ok with this and we can go on being a family in the CS way* Now I will dance4yall:chk:chk:chk


$20 sounds like a fantastic price.
Thanks, Booker - for all your hard work in organizing everything.
:tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> $20 sounds like a fantastic price.
> Thanks, Booker - for all your hard work in organizing everything.
> :tu


Please count me in on this... :tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
Total = 87


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Will Paypal be accepted?

Thanks


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
*Total = 87*


come on guys if you want in just add your self before it gets too long for me to help update it for you.......:tu

Shawn


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> Come on give it up already. It was mentioned a few post ago that 15 is the current price base on the number of respondent. We may or may not get a lower price base on the number of ashtrays bought. I think everybody see that you are trying to help by pegging the correct price. Booker posted the thread base on information at hand. He also mentioned that he is gathering more information. Give the guy a break. He has a full time job and he is NOT making money out of this. That's how things are done here at ClubStogie.


haven't i already said it's not just about the price? i'm trying to offer ways to improve the entire group buy process, based on prior experience.

if you're telling me to stop offering advice and opinions, in the most respectful way that I can, then sorry i will not comply on that for you or anyone, ever. i had a boss like that once, who tried to stifle other people's ideas. he got fired.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> haven't i already said it's not just about the price? i'm trying to offer ways to improve the entire group buy process, based on prior experience.
> 
> if you're telling me to stop offering advice and opinions, in the most respectful way that I can, then sorry i will not comply on that for you or anyone, ever. i had a boss like that once, who tried to stifle other people's ideas. he got fired.


Dude, enough already...if you have a problem, handle it over PM. This is Booker's thread to handle the business pertaining to the stinky group buy. Take your argument elsewhere please.

Thanks.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

rgordin said:


> HELP - This thread is toooooooooooooooooo long to read all of it. Please tell me if there was a decision on whether the ashtrays would have some CS marking on them.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you, this demonstrates one of the shortcomings of how group buys are presently structured. If all this information could be contained within the first post, most all questions could be answered right there.

Again, for those of you not following me, THIS IS NOT A KNOCK on the original poster, it's not their fault because the system won't allow for anything but the way it is.

*HINT* Hopefully the mods can find a way to remedy this. *HINT*


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Dude, enough already...if you have a problem, handle it over PM. This is Booker's thread to handle the business pertaining to the stinky group buy. Take your argument elsewhere please.
> 
> Thanks.


You are right, I agree. I think enough has been said and maybe I'll go create another thread with some ideas for group buy improvements. I apologize for causing a stir in here, it wasn't intended but I didn't like the way some people started snapping at other members just because they didn't feel like going through 16 pages of a thread to look for buried answers. We certainly don't need that kind of negativity and if it can be so easily avoided by making some minor changes to the process, then it's worth pursuing as a separate matter.

Thanks for all the hard work put into this so far, I'm looking forward to getting my stinky. It's hands down the best butt grabber out there!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hugecanoli said:


> Will Paypal be accepted?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I will post directions later this week. Im going over somethings with some of the senior gorillas to make sure the gungle is provided with the best options of payments.
PS: Pm sent.


salimoneus said:


> Thank you, this demonstrates one of the shortcomings of how group buys are presently structured. If all this information could be contained within the first post, most all questions could be answered right there.
> 
> Again, for those of you not following me, THIS IS NOT A KNOCK on the original poster, it's not their fault because the system won't allow for anything but the way it is.
> 
> *HINT* Hopefully the mods can find a way to remedy this. *HINT*


It almost sounds like your attacking how CS runs the form or how im handling this thread. If anyone has a question about whats going on should send a PM like everyone else has done so far. Every1will have question after question that only I can answer so the best way to handle that is sending me a pm. Give me time to reply due to me having a demanding job but I will get back with you ASAP......................


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

All I can say is:

*Wow!*

This will be the biggest Group Buy I've seen! :tu

I'm going to ask my Webmaster how we can automate this for you... because the dynamics of collecting payments, creating shipping labels, boxes, packing and buying postage can be a lot of work! It could take a couple of days to create 80 individual labels. I'm set-up to pack & ship, so looks like I'm going to need some help on this one.

As for price:

It will be a "flat rate" on this deal. Price will include shipping in the US... order as many as you like and each order will be shipped right to you. I have no experience shipping to Canada. (need help with that) And yes, it will be $20 .. .. .. possibly a little less based on this thread!

As for Payment:

I do not accept PayPal (sorry). The web site is all setup for credit cards. Or you can mail a check or Money Order... bounce a check and I'll send Booker after you! :hn

Give me a few days to wake up the Webmaster and I'll contact Booker with details for your Group Buy. Stay tuned for order details. And, go ahead... spread the word!

Yes, it's solid Stainless Steel. And, it's a high grade of stainless. If you're seeing rust... you're abusing it. LOL... try some polishing compound and a soft buffing wheel. I recommend soft-scrub for mild dulling. More "elbow grease" for surface stains. LMK

My Special Thanks to each of you! This kind of thread makes me proud to say . . . I'm Stinky!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stinky said:


> All I can say is:
> 
> *Wow!*
> 
> ...


LOL Stinky himself:chkWell I guess it's final (not really we still have to talk) Ok people as of now this GroupBuy will go until Sunday nite to give the weekend CS'ers a chance to get in on this. From there Will give directions on payment. Trust me im bugging Stinky about the best and easiest way to get this product to the jungle so everyone will be a happy gorilla:chk Thxs Bill:tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Big thanks to Booker and Stinky! Can't wait to get mine....


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Big thanks to Booker and Stinky! Can't wait to get mine....


I'm right there with ya. I was gonna buy one at a B&M in Chicago for $34 and am glad I waited a couple days:chk


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Scud said:


> I'm right there with ya. I was gonna buy one at a B&M in Chicago for $34 and am glad I waited a couple days:chk


:tpd:
Ditto


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It almost sounds like your attacking how CS runs the form or how im handling this thread. If anyone has a question about whats going on should send a PM like everyone else has done so far. Every1will have question after question that only I can answer so the best way to handle that is sending me a pm. Give me time to reply due to me having a demanding job but I will get back with you ASAP......................


I thought we put this to bed, but now I'm being accused of attacking someone, so I guess the saga continues...

No I am not attacking anyone, all I've done is make some suggestions in how this process could be improved. No need for anyone to take it personally, I've been as respectful as possible. If you think about it, in the end it would actually make the job of running a GB much easier and less demanding if the information was easier to access. Nobody likes sifting through 20 pages of mostly irrelevant postings to find what they need, and they shouldn't have to, and some people just don't have the luxury of having excess time to burn like some of us do. Sounds like a win-win to me.

Anyway, let's put this to bed and I'll continue the discussion elsewhere. Thanks again for taking the time to put this together, will be interesting to see how many get on board. At this rate we might even clip the 200 mark which would be awesome :ss


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Count me in for one. I'd like to pay with CC or Paypal if possible. :tu





rottenzombie said:


> I would like in for 1


Adding the two above, since they requested to be added but I never saw an update from them.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. Tom "IceHog" the man wants -1 or more when I let him know about custom trays. (Ill keep every1 posted when he gets back with me).
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1

*Total = 89*


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry didn't notice, no etching on side? (not of my face!)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Upped my order to 3.....Great job Booker!! :tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1

*Total = 91*


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Depending on the price.......................Ha just kidding! :chk As long as whoever is accepting payment takes credit card or check I'm still in. No pay-pal for me.


Same for me, for some reason i do not trust paypal. dunno.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Hell's bells ... i DO want some of this.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-1
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2

*Total = 93*


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I up mine by an additional 1, thanks

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 1
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2

*Total = 94*


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I made mine 2
Thanks Booker.
Is it me or is there alot of blah blah blah going on in this thread?
It took me awhile to actually find where it stated how much these were....Look at me blah blah blah...now I'm doin' it.

THANKS

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 2
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2

*Total = 95*


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Booker and Stinky for all of the work you guys are doing:tu

U DA MEN


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

I just bought one - an older 3-cigar-holder model - at JR's in Washington for $20. I really like it. I also have an AVO ashtray that came with a 5-pack sampler about a year ago. That one is hard to get clean. I'm thinking about buying one of the Stinky's in the group buy for me and two for friends. 

Oh, the agony. How do I explain to my wife why I need so many ashtrays?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Increased mine to 5. This is a good XMas gift.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 1
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2

*Total = 98*


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2

Total = 99

What can I say, I wanted an extra one. So two for Rob :tu


----------



## Derby (Jul 31, 2007)

ah happiness is no longer having to lean your cigar on the workbench

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby

Total = 100


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

If the price is right i'd take one for sure!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Lorglath said:


> If the price is right i'd take one for sure!


The price is right.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Count me in for 1.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1



Total = 101


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay, I am taking a *really big plunge*: four:cb

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4

Total = 105


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Booker, I'd like mine shipped to you, and I would like to donate it to the troops please.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

salimoneus said:


> I thought we put this to bed, but now I'm being accused of attacking someone, so I guess the saga continues...
> 
> No I am not attacking anyone, all I've done is make some suggestions in how this process could be improved. No need for anyone to take it personally, I've been as respectful as possible. If you think about it, in the end it would actually make the job of running a GB much easier and less demanding if the information was easier to access. Nobody likes sifting through 20 pages of mostly irrelevant postings to find what they need, and they shouldn't have to, and some people just don't have the luxury of having excess time to burn like some of us do. Sounds like a win-win to me.
> 
> Anyway, let's put this to bed and I'll continue the discussion elsewhere. Thanks again for taking the time to put this together, will be interesting to see how many get on board. At this rate we might even clip the 200 mark which would be awesome :ss


it sounded like you were saying this was mis handled and you could do a better job.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Booker, I'd like mine shipped to you, and I would like to donate it to the troops please.


 U R A stand up guy Dave. I will have all canadian orders sent to me and I will pass them to u at our herf if that's ok with u. I talked with Bill today just getting somethings n order for a smoove transaction. I'm posting from my cell ph so I can't do the big red letters but I will had more later tonite.

PS I replied to all the pm's I got thxs for the kind words and I hope I answered all of your questions... talk2yall2nite.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm in for 2. How do we pay? PAYPAL? Ok I skipped to the last page and should have read all 16 pages. But I'm in for some stinky's.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2



Total = 107


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lorglath said:


> If the price is right i'd take one for sure!


The info is contained within the thread.



drhalle said:


> I'm in for 2. How do we pay? PAYPAL? Ok I skipped to the last page and should have read all 16 pages. But I'm in for some stinky's


The info is contained within the thread.


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2



Total = 109


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Booker :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Booker, I'd like mine shipped to you, and I would like to donate it to the troops please.


 U R A stand up guy Dave. I will have all canadian orders sent to me and I will pass them to u at our herf if that's ok with u. I talked with Bill today just getting somethings n order for a smoove transaction. I'm posting from my cell ph so I can't do the big red letters but I will had more later tonite.

PS I replied to all the pm's I got thxs for the kind words and I hope I answered all of your questions... talk2yall2nite.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am having computer issues and trying to delete the repeat posts, wasn't trying to be more of a DB than usual.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok... I'm in. 

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1


Total = 110


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok... I'm in for 1

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1


Total = 110


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, you got me.

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1



Total = 111


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

hmm, let's see if this message will show up...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

110:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I am not getting in on this buy, Booker, but I just wanted to praise you for tackling this HUGE Group Buy. As many know, it's alot of work doing these!

Having done several GBs myself, I commend you on taking on this task for the benefit of the people here at Club Stogie! :tu

Booker...If you need any help, please feel free to give me a holler.

.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

This thread is pure win. Can't wait for them to come


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

$20 I'll take 2

PM Sent.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I am not getting in on this buy, Booker, but I just wanted to praise you for tackling this HUGE Group Buy. As many know, it's alot of work doing these!
> 
> Having done several GBs myself, I commend you on taking on this task for the benefit of the people here at Club Stogie! :tu
> 
> Booker...If you need any help, please feel free to give me a holler.COLOR]


Man thxs for the offer, I replied to your pm. thxs again. Im sure Ill be calling you.:hn



hugecanoli said:


> Will Paypal be accepted?
> 
> Thanks


Were working on payment method right now. Will update yall later.:tu



drhalle said:


> I'm in for 2. How do we pay? PAYPAL? Ok I skipped to the last page and should have read all 16 pages. But I'm in for some stinky's.Total = 107


Were working on that right now. I will update you on payment when closer to closing the count of round 1 of many to come.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I am not getting in on this buy, Booker, but I just wanted to praise you for tackling this HUGE Group Buy. As many know, it's alot of work doing these!
> 
> Having done several GBs myself, I commend you on taking on this task for the benefit of the people here at Club Stogie! :tu
> 
> ...


Well put Blake. As a newbie to the GB's here, can't offer much but my gratitude to Booker for tackling this. Much abliged sir.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!UPDATES ON THE GROUP BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. *The list will continue until the end of the weekend to give the weekend *CS'ers a chance to get in on this (the last thing I need is chip & the friday nite skypers getting on me:mn)

2. *Payment method is being worked on my Stinky & myself*. We talked for a hour today making sure this goes very smooth for the group, and it's working so far. Trust me I want to make sure every1 gets what they ordered in a timly matter.:tu

3. *Cont' to pm me any questions about the GB*, I try to field them throughout the day and reply ASAP. Trust me your not bothering me

4. *Cont to have fun as I always say and wish we do with respect *to each other. Other than that I'll be fielding pm's and questions (cause I know someone isnt going to read this all the way througho)

PS: Remember this isn't all on me, im able to do this due to the Pm's to the *Owner PDS and his ownderful MOD's *about permission and direction with this GB which they all have very helpful and supportive (except that IceHog guy j/k).

I step n2a pill of:BS or well :chk


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2


113





Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

My count as of now is 115 can some1double check that.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I counted 2x and I got 113


I printed out the list and marked off as I went...





113 



Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> I counted 2x and I got 113
> 
> I printed out the list and marked off as I went...
> 
> ...


Ok cool 113 it is. Im sure I'll be doing more double checks.
:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok... me too!

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1


114 :ss


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1

115


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PS: Remember this isn't all on me, im able to do this due to the Pm's to the *Owner PDS and his ownderful MOD's *about permission and direction with this GB which they all have very helpful and supportive


Everyone who assisted is truly appreciated. But you get special kudos (though you can't smoke 'em). I am really impressed with your work on this. Special thanks.


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1

116


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

All right, I'll do it!
I'm all in baby!

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
90. Spanky - 1
117


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I've waited long enough. I'm in. 

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
90. Spanky - 1
91. drawfour - 2

*Total: 119*


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in!

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
90. Spanky - 1
91. drawfour - 2
92. Giovanni - 1
Total: 120


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

This is some GB here. Lets just call it an even 500 and get this rolling.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LORD PUFFER said:


> This is some GB here. Lets just call it an even 500 and get this rolling.:tu


Right on!! Can we get your credit card number please?  :r


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

put me in for 2.

that makes it 122 and counting.

stinkie:ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
90. Spanky - 1
91. drawfour - 2
92. Giovanni - 1
93. Stinkie - 2
93. Malik23 -3
Total: 125

Let me know what the price will be with the logo - I just searched through the thread and didn't see anything specific posted about it. If this is only for ones without the logo, then I will just take one. I'll PM you as well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
27. tricker-1
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
90. Spanky - 1
91. drawfour - 2
92. Giovanni - 1
93. Stinkie - 2
93. Malik23 -1
Total: 123



Malik23 said:


> Let me know what the price will be with the logo - I just searched through the thread and didn't see anything specific posted about it. If this is only for ones without the logo, then I will just take one. I'll PM you as well.


This one is for the ones w/o the logo only at this point, so I adjusted the totals.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> This one is for the ones w/o the logo only at this point, so I adjusted the totals.


Thanks :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm gonna hold off for the one with the logo, so I'm adjusting the list. Can't justify 2
1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
90. Spanky - 1
91. drawfour - 2
92. Giovanni - 1
93. Stinkie - 2
93. Malik23 -1
Total: 122

Sorry if this is confusing


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Are the ones w/ the logo going to be a different GB, or are we just waiting to divvy up the numbers. Once there is a price on w/ logo, I might be interested. If not I still want the nonlogo, but keep us posted.


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it just me, or did the buyer's numbers (not total) jump by 10 after my name?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

hugecanoli said:


> Is it just me, or did the buyer's numbers (not total) jump by 10 after my name?


Not sure about that, but I just dropped the list into excel, parsed it out and summed the total ordered and 122 is correct.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Not sure about that, but I just dropped the list into excel, parsed it out and summed the total ordered and 122 is correct.


Malik, I think he's talking about this:

78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
90. Spanky - 1
91. drawfour - 2
92. Giovanni - 1

LOL, directly from 80 to 90


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> Malik, I think he's talking about this:
> 
> 78. SmokeyJoe - 1
> 79. Lorglath - 1
> ...


Did someone say something about gorilla math!?!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
Total: 122


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok I can't pass this up, count me in for 1......Thanks


1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1

Total: 123


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LORD PUFFER said:


> Are the ones w/ the logo going to be a different GB, or are we just waiting to divvy up the numbers. Once there is a price on w/ logo, I might be interested. If not I still want the nonlogo, but keep us posted.


This is for stinkys with NO logo, unknown if we will be able to do a logo one, and if so, what it will cost.


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

My first post, I want one too! :tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1

Total: 124


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

uhhh...yeah...my bad.:al outta cut back if I'm planning on communicating with others.


----------



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

ok, couple questions at the end of the line here.

1. is it the regular sized stinky?

2. is it going to have the CS LOGO?

3. what is the pricing?

4. when is the cutoff date?

thankyou


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

c.rod said:


> ok, couple questions at the end of the line here.
> 
> 1. is it the regular sized stinky?
> ??
> ...


A good way to keep up on the updates in this long thread is to use the search function for Booker's posts (advanced search option).


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Lanthor beat me to it...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 1
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
89. dunng - 1

Total: 125


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

dunng said:


> 89. dunng - 1
> 
> Total: 125


Guess it was an good ideal to keep it open until the end of the weekend. Phase1all most complete, ill update the jungle on the progress of thr GB 2nite.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lanthor said:


> A good way to keep up on the updates in this long thread is to use the search function for Booker's posts (advanced search option).


Why bother, Brother?

A 5 pack of cigars says more than one person asks "is it going to have the CS LOGO" or "what is the pricing"? before the end of the day.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

"is it going to have the CS LOGO" 
Oh, and one more thing.....

"what is the pricing"?

I'll split the 5er with ya.

B:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

dunng said:


> 1. Booker-5
> ...
> 85. Malik23 -1
> 86. Racer3 - 1
> ...


1. *dunng* should be 88

2. Am I the only one that things its funny that *dunng* wants a stinky? :ss


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm upping mine to 5

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
89. dunng - 1

Total: 129


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1

Total: 129



Shawn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U R A stand up guy Dave. I will have all canadian orders sent to me and I will pass them to u at our herf if that's ok with u. I talked with Bill today just getting somethings n order for a smoove transaction. I'm posting from my cell ph so I can't do the big red letters but I will had more later tonite.
> 
> PS I replied to all the pm's I got thxs for the kind words and I hope I answered all of your questions... talk2yall2nite.


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> 1. *dunng* should be 88
> 
> 2. Am I the only one that things its funny that *dunng* wants a stinky? :ss


:r:r JUST 1:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Why bother, Brother?
> 
> A 5 pack of cigars says more than one person asks "is it going to have the CS LOGO" or "what is the pricing"? before the end of the day.


:r



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> "is it going to have the CS LOGO"
> Oh, and one more thing.....
> 
> "what is the pricing"?
> ...


I want in no the winnings.



tchariya said:


> I'm upping mine to 5


WOW your doing a lot of smoking theres days. Nice herfing with ya in Vegas. U must'tive won some money.:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*!!!!!!!!UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Some of Stinkys Email to me as he's working very hard to make this work as simply as possible.*
Stinky- spoke with XXXX. He's going to work on it. The special promotional code will allow the Group Buy participants to go right on to the Stinky Cigar web site and purchase the 4-stirrup for $19.50. me-(Ok were under $20) Stinky-XXXX is also trying to figure out a way for the promotional code to allow them to select the Herf Edition and get it for $50.00 (including shipping) instead of the $104.95 + $10.00 Shipping... I'll let you know as soon as he gets the promo-code set up. Then, they can order at-will. I plan to run this until the end of October.

Me-Ok the herf addition is this huge stinky 3times the size of the orginal one. yall can go on his site and view them.

Stinky-As soon as the promo code is up and running we'll be good. We figured by doing it this way it would be very simple and there should be no mistakes as to the addy's placed on PM's and not rec'v you package. This will also allow you to place someone's addy in the shipping box for those of you thats going to be bombing someone else with them (like im going to do). This way you can you can have it shipped when ever you want.:tu (i just got out of alot of work didnt i)

Me-Remember the list is going to close Sunday night and then further update will follow. Thxs again for your patience and support with this pass. Oh yeah I have to addy some1to the list. Mr.:cbhimself.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

This is so cool, a Big thanks to You guys for putting this together. I was looking for a good ashtray for my Guys Only weekend up at the camper the wife and i just bought. :ss


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Looking good, only question I have is with multiple stinky orders to one address, will the total cost be $19.50 x 2? or will there only be one shipping charge per order, or something very close?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Also, will this one have the CS logo?






 :r :r

Great going Booker!! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Looking good, only question I have is with multiple stinky orders to one address, will the total cost be $19.50 x 2? or will there only be one shipping charge per order, or something very close?


I will find out for sure, but im thinking it should be the same price. the weight between 1and2trays shouldnt be that much different. I also replied to your pm. (thxs for the pm)



icehog3 said:


> Also, will this one have the CS logo?
> 
> :r :r
> 
> Great going Booker!! :tu


:rU still lose cause u dont have at least 5of theres questions:chk
Wait the nite isnt over. Hey Tom Pm sent on what I did today. Great job but very sad.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

By request of the man himself. PDS:tu

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).

Total: 130


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> By request of the man himself. PDS:tu
> 
> 89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
> 
> Total: 130


Fearless Leader knows a great deal when he sees one!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Fearless Leader knows a great deal when he sees one!!


I have compromising pic's of him I think he was trying to save the best for last.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1

Total: 131

Hey, don't forget about me. I want a chance on this as well.

Great job Booker on setting this up. You get a :tu from me brother.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> 90. Dirty Dee - 1
> Hey, don't forget about me. I want a chance on this as well.
> 
> Great job Booker on setting this up. You get a :tu from me brother.


Hey look at what the wind blew in, 1of the weekend cs'er its only thursday what r u going here.D [email protected] Herf next month.:tu


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2

*Total: 133*

Thanks Booker


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Herf Edition and get it for $50.00 (including shipping) instead of the $104.95 + $10.00 Shipping..


Why did I have to see this.... :chk:chk

I will be forced to buy one of these as well as a few regulars.
Up goes the credit card bill....:r

But seriously thanks for doing this bro!
Your a true BOTL!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Stinky-XXXX is also trying to figure out a way for the promotional code to allow them to select the Herf Edition and get it for $50.00 (including shipping) instead of the $104.95 + $10.00 Shipping... I'll let you know as soon as he gets the promo-code set up. Then, they can order at-will. I plan to run this until the end of October.
> 
> Me-Ok the herf addition is this huge stinky 3times the size of the orginal one. yall can go on his site and view them.












That is a monster price on a monster ashtray!! Great job Booker and Stinky! :tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

This is great, I've wanted one of these ashtrays for quite a while now but for some reason other expenses came up.

Well, even though this month has been an expensive one for me I'm still thrilled that we've got this group buy going and I can't wait to get my Stinky's set up with a nice stogie resting perfectly as I type something witty here on CS.

Thank you for doing this. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jgrimball said:


> Why did I have to see this.... :chk:chk
> 
> I will be forced to buy one of these as well as a few regulars.
> Up goes the credit card bill....:r
> ...


Your welcome:tuit's my pleasure to be able to give back to the jungle. PIF is the CS way



icehog3 said:


> That is a monster price on a monster ashtray!! Great job Booker and Stinky! :tu


Yes the thing is huge. :hn about 10of us smokes several cigars and couldnt get it half way full.


----------



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

c.rod put me down for 1.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Your welcome:tuit's my pleasure to be able to give back to the jungle. PIF is the CS way
> 
> Yes the thing is huge. :hn about 10of us smokes several cigars and couldnt get it half way full.


Wait a minute.....this is a GB for the Herf edition size for 20 bucks? that can't be right. Someone please elaborate on this.

Nevermind...a bit more reading and I see the price.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

LORD PUFFER said:


> Wait a minute.....this is a GB for the Herf edition size for 20 bucks? that can't be right. Someone please elaborate on this.
> 
> Nevermind...a bit more reading and I see the price.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1190297&postcount=292


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

c.rod said:


> c.rod put me down for 1.


c.rod, you're suppose to update the list. 

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1

*Total: 134*


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Booker you can use my name, I am Stinky's webmaster. I think a few people on here know that. We have the codes ready and I believe Stinky emailed them over to you. The order will show a shipping price, BUT it has been discounted. If you look at the final price you will see it says $19.50 for the 4 stirrup and $50 for the Herf Edition. The code is ONLY for the 4 stirrup and not the 3 stirrup. 

I will let Booker post the codes and if anyone has any problems, please contact me at webmaster at stinkycigar dot com and I will help you.

Thanks

Justin


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1

Total: 135


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

All,

OK, been watching this thread for a while, and the $50 Herf Edition def. caught my eye. Heck of a deal, but now I have a few questions. Hopefully we can summarize this in an UPDATE post (hint, hint)

If there's gonna be "promotional codes" done sometime soon, is this still a group buy, or are we going to all visit a website and order with code to get discount?

What's the website for the promo code?

Sorry for all the questions, but it gets very hard to dig through 20+ pages of posts to find bits and pieces of info for these GB's. Would be nice to sticky the first post on these threads and keep all the latest UPDATED info on a GB on the first post. Is that possible?

- Garilla


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

garilla said:


> All,
> 
> OK, been watching this thread for a while, and the $50 Herf Edition def. caught my eye. Heck of a deal, but now I have a few questions. Hopefully we can summarize this in an UPDATE post (hint, hint)
> 
> ...


You will visit www.StinkyCigar.com and place your order with the special promo codes that we setup for you. It is not a group buy in the sense that one person places an order. You are just getting a group buy discount since so many people want to order with Booker.

The Herf edition for $50 is an AWESOME deal!

I hope you don't mind me answering some of this Booker!


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1

Total: 136


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

garilla said:


> All,
> 
> OK, been watching this thread for a while, and the $50 Herf Edition def. caught my eye. Heck of a deal, but now I have a few questions. Hopefully we can summarize this in an UPDATE post (hint, hint)


Booker has been posting update posts all along, but you might have to search through 2-3 pages for one of those. (hint, hint).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*F**k me.* :r

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1

Total: 137


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> *F**k me.* :r


Gonna need my royalties if you are gonna use that line.  :r


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -1
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1
96. mdtaggart 1

Total: 138


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> That is a monster price on a monster ashtray!! Great job Booker and Stinky! :tu


Post those codes! I already have two of the four stirrup Stinkys, but for $50 shipped I am so getting the herf edition model. What an amazing deal!:tu


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Editing my intrest to 2 Stinky Ashtrays
1 regular / 1 Herf


1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -3
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -2
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1
96. mdtaggart 1

Total: 139


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Prozac_Puros said:


> Editing my intrest to 2 Stinky Ashtrays
> 1 regular / 1 Herf


Me too ! 

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-4
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -1 regular and one herf edition 
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -2
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1
96. mdtaggart 1

Total: 138


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

took away one regular and added one herf


1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-3-PLUS:-1herf edition
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -1 regular and one herf edition 
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -2
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1
96. mdtaggart 1

Total: 138


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> That is a monster price on a monster ashtray!! Great job Booker and Stinky! :tu


I can TOTALLY see 10 or so of these at the tables at SH III! :tu

They do of course, cost money.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I can TOTALLY see 10 or so of these at the tables at SH III! :tu
> 
> They do of course, cost money.


Group present for Dave!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

too late to be added??


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-3-PLUS:-1herf edition
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -1 regular and one herf edition 
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -2
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1
96. mdtaggart 1
97. puro_angler - 1

Total: 139


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Puro_Angler said:


> 1. Booker-5
> 2. rack04-1
> 3. ToddziLLa-1
> 4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
> ...


Sorry, didn't realize this list contained the herf size as well.:bn


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-3-PLUS:-1herf edition
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -1 regular and one herf edition 
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -2
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1
96. mdtaggart 1
97. puro_angler - 1
98. The Pict - 1 Herf edition
99. Darb85-1

Total: 141


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

1. Booker-5
2. rack04-1
3. ToddziLLa-1
4. SteveDMatt-2 Maybe more with the logo, great bombing material.
5. Alladin Sane-1
6. Ashcan Bill-1
7. Old Sailor-1
8. Mark THS-2
9. Savvy-1
10. Solafid3-2
11. Marlboro Cigars-1
12. BigFrankMd-1
13. Leitner-1
14.Technodaddy-2
15. Jimmie the Mum-2
16. BigVito-3-PLUS:-1herf edition
17. Newcigarz-1
18. Rehbas21-1
19. rockyr-2
20. Snesley Wipes - 1
21. shaggy - 1
22. hurricane6 - 1
23. JPH - 1
24. Ultramag - 1
25. SuperDave - 1
26. JGRIMBALL- 4
28. syekick - 1
29. icehog3 -1 regular and one herf edition 
30. ssutton219 - 1
31. field -1
32. LEOinFL - 2
33. GrtndpwrflOZ - 2
34. jjefrey - 1
35. hornitosmonster - 1
36.guitarman-ST- -1
37.icelert -1
38. tchariya - 5
39. davemo -1
40. SaltyMcGee - 1
41. KG6SMX - 1
42. mikejh - 1
43. SmokinApe - 1
44. Tidefan73 - 2
45. LORD PUFFER- 1
46. volum - 1
47. gvarsity - 1
48. Scud-2
49. Zoomschwortz-1
50. Salimoneus - 1
51. Prozac_Puros -2
52. Blueface -1
53. Tristan - 1
54. FlyerFanX - 1
55. Bonggoy - 5
56. physiognomy - 1
57. Osiris - 1
58. Marathon - 1
59. BigDawgFan - 1
60. rborrell - 1
61. awsmith4-1
62. alnpd - 2
63. yourchoice - 1
64. 4WheelVFR - 1
65. aeroswat - 2
66. No1der - 2
67. Darrell - 1
68. rottenzombie - 1
69. DonWeb - 2
70. Derby - 1
71. earnold25 - 1
72. rgordin - 4
73. drhalle-2
74. Strangg1 - 2
75. Nabinger16 - 1
76. Scimmia - 1
77. smokinpoke - 2
78. SmokeyJoe - 1
79. Lorglath - 1
80. hugecanoli - 1
81. Spanky - 1
82. drawfour - 2
83. Giovanni - 1
84. Stinkie - 2
85. Malik23 -1
86. Racer3 - 1
87. mtec - 1
88. dunng - 1
89. Paul - 1 (when I get done with him he'll want more).
90. Dirty Dee - 1
91. The Korean - 2
92. c.rod - 1
93. chip -1
94. glking - 1
95. The Professor - 1
96. mdtaggart 1
97. puro_angler - 1
98. The Pict - 1 Herf edition
99. Darb85-1
100. BengalMan - 1

Total: 142


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

*Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*

The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.

*Stinky Cigar Ashtray* 4-stirrup Promotional Code: 
*CSBookerAsh* will give a discount dollar amount so the final price is $19.50 including shipping. (That's a discount of $25.20 off the MSRP on the ashtray and shipping)

Stinky Cigar Ashtray - *Herf Edition *Promotional Code: 
*CSBookerHerf* will give a discount dollar amount so the final price is $50.00 (That's a discount of $54.95 off the MSRP on the Herf Edition and shipping)

You must add these Promotional Codes on the last page of the Order Review just before you click "Submit Order"... Your final price will display after you "Apply Promotional Code". When you click "Submit Order" you will receive an e-mail confirmation sent to the e-mail address you entered. (so be careful when you enter your e-mail address!)

Please Note:
Each of these promotional codes will ONLY work for the 4-stirrup on one order and the Herf Edition on a separate order. If you add other products, like a shirt, you will only get the discount on the item matching the promotional code you use.

Recap:
So, if you want to order one *Stinky Cigar Ashtray* and one *Herf Edition*, you will have to place two separate orders.

Point of Clarification: 
This is a VERY deep discount! If you purchase more than one item, each item will cost the same but you will get a small shipping discount on 2 or more of the 4-stirrup ashtrays. You may select the quantity from the order page. We plan to run this offer for a month so you have time to plan your purchase to be at the beginning of your credit card billing cycle if you prefer. Please share this information with your cigar friends.

My sincere thanks to each of you for your continued support! My special thanks to Booker for arranging this. FYI: this deep discount hits my cost and you should know Booker gave up any "proceeds" for this Group Buy. So, do me a little favor; if you are going to order both 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, please do it at the same time so that we can ship them together.

Too complicated? Sorry! This is the best way to automate this size of a Group Buy. It's still a lot of work for me... but, I really don't mind because . . . I'm Stinky!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Order placed, appears to have worked out just fine. :tu Can't wait to get it.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

Stinky said:


> Recap:
> So, if you want to order one *Stinky Cigar Ashtray* and one *Herf Edition*, you will have to place two separate orders.





Stinky said:


> So, do me a little favor; if you are going to order both 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, please do it at the same time so that we can ship them together.


Hey Stinky, thanks for the update. I probably just missed something, but the above two quotes seemingly contradict one another. Can you please clarify?


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

salimoneus said:


> Hey Stinky, thanks for the update. I probably just missed something, but the above two quotes seemingly contradict one another. Can you please clarify?


I think he just means like do it at the same time, but you're going to have to place two different orders. Like don't order one of them today and the other on Tuesday or something.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe he's saying order them seperately but at the same time (day, hour,etc) so the can ship them both simultaneously.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

WOOHOO! Ordered mine! Thanks guys!


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

Big Thanks to Booker and Stinky for putting this together for us...

Just ordered 2 of them

LEOinFL


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ordered. Thanks to all those involved.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ordered.....shipping to Booker's for the troops:tu:tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Mucho thanks. Just ordered two of the regular 4 stirup and everything went smoothe as could be. :tu

Can't wait to get them and christen them. :ss


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Savvy said:


> I think he just means like do it at the same time, but you're going to have to place two different orders. Like don't order one of them today and the other on Tuesday or something.


Yep. That's what I meant.

PLEASE read the instructions... someone just placed an order showing Club Stogie in the *"How Did You Hear About Us"* box... and paid full retail. Damnit... this means another exercise with refunds and/or complaining that it was the system or the Webmaster's fault. You didn't enter the Promotional Code, you Twinky! But... I'm just an old softy. I'll fix it for him... Twinky..

Hey, I'm having some fun on this end too. It hasn't been 20 minutes and I've already processed the first 6 (make that 8) orders! ! ! Cool! I get to move out a bunch of my ashtrays to guys who REALLY appreciate it and you guys get it at wholesale cost. Maybe I should post something about how to complain if there's a little glitch with your order. Hmmm... based on my experience: not a bad idea!

*How To Complain:*
DO NOT POST YOUR BITCHING OR CRYING HERE ! ! !

SEND ME AN E-MAIL ! ! ! I'M GOOD FOR IT ! ! ! OK?

There! Got it? This is going to be a lot of orders... a lot of lables... a lot of shipping... if something goes to shit... PLEASE! Don't sweat it . . . don't worry . . . I'll take care of it . . . I'm Stinky!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ordered mine.... Thanks to everyone involved. What an awesome deal!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just ordered mine...can't wait!


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Herf edition ordered and a little RG added to both Stinky and Booker. Thanks to both of you guys for this excellent idea and deal!:tu
Think I'll go use one of my old Stinkys here in a few minutes,:ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Got it!! Thanks


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Stinky said:


> Yep. That's what I meant.
> 
> PLEASE read the instructions... someone just placed an order showing Club Stogie in the *"How Did You Hear About Us"* box... and paid full retail. Damnit... this means another exercise with refunds and/or complaining that it was the system or the Webmaster's fault. You didn't enter the Promotional Code, you Twinky! But... I'm just an old softy. I'll fix it for him... Twinky..
> 
> ...


Just placed my order for two of the 4 stirup stinkies and everything looks like it went great. Thanks for doing this for us Gorillas. I bumped your RG and will give you Trader feedback when I get those shiny, stinky beauties. :tu

Thanks.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

and i'm done. quick and painless. thanks!


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

My confirmation email showed the full price with shipping and no discount.
(The website showed the discount when I checked out)

Is this right?


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

What was your order number, I can check and see. All the orders look like they processed ok. 

Email it to webmaster at stinkycigar dot com.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Just ordered mine


Thanks for the great deal:tu:tu


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow. Worked great. Also appreciated the extra reduction for shipping a multiple order to the same location. DETROITPHA357 deserves praise, thanks and RG. Stinky deserves special praise for extremely fair pricing, even reducing the original $20 a bit when he didn't have to. Thank you both. Now to the RG for each of you.:tu:tu:tu


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ordered both of mine, gosh I missed alot


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Stinky said:


> *
> Point of Clarification:
> 
> My sincere thanks to each of you for your continued support! My special thanks to Booker for arranging this. FYI: this deep discount hits my cost and you should know Booker gave up any "proceeds" for this Group Buy. *


*

great deal, Stinky! just completed my order (although i don't know what i'm gonna do with two more)



Stinky said:




...Booker gave up any "proceeds" for this Group Buy. 

Click to expand...


Ok Booker, you get to sit at the grownup table - for one week.*


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I just ordered 2.Thanks everyone, really appreciated. Good work to the BOTL and to Stinky.:tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks to all that worked on this. One of the best group buys I have seen.
My order has been placed. NOW WHERE IS MY STINKY? :ss


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

RG-ed to DETROITPHA357 and Stinky. Thanks!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Heh, just ordered a herf edition and a normal one. Thanks again for the awesome group buy!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Order placed, all looks good. Thanks to Booker and Stinky for all the hard work!


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

*Order placed-Thanks*

Placed my order today. Thanks, Stinky, for the discount and easy ordering process. :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Order placed.

This is an unbelievable discount. I'm not sure if most posters realize how much we owe it to Booker and Mr. Stinky himself for setting this up.

Cheers! :tu


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Order placed!

ROCK ON!
:bl


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> Order placed.
> 
> This is an unbelievable discount. I'm not sure if most posters realize how much we owe it to Booker and Mr. Stinky himself for setting this up.
> 
> Cheers! :tu


Absolutely true!!

HUGE KUDOS to Booker and Stinky!! :tu:ss


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


friendly info bump...ordered mine today ty so much for this gb.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

At that price I had to order that Herf edition Ashtray. I have no idea what I'm gonna use it for since my original 3 stirrup ashtray is more than big enough for me and my friends. Maybe I can use it to hold fruit. 

thanks guys!

I didn't add myself to our long list so if were still using that let me know and I'll do so.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Order placed.
> 
> This is an unbelievable discount. I'm not sure if most posters realize how much we owe it to Booker and Mr. Stinky himself for setting this up.
> 
> Cheers! :tu


Yea it's a good deal. Even though it's the same price as another online retailer, I'll take the one with free shipping any old day of the week :tu


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> At that price I had to order that Herf edition Ashtray. I have no idea what I'm gonna use it for since my original 3 stirrup ashtray is more than big enough for me and my friends. Maybe I can use it to hold fruit.
> 
> thanks guys!
> 
> I didn't add myself to our long list so if were still using that let me know and I'll do so.


The next time you head to a herf, take it with you!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Order Placed. Thanks Booker and Stinky! :tu


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

My fellow CS brethren,

In the process in ordering, BE sure to put the Promo Codes AND be sure to HIT the Apply Promotional Code button before you click the Submit Order button. 

Just a friendly reminder from one who screwed his own order up.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> Yea it's a good deal. Even though it's the same price as another online retailer, I'll take the one with free shipping any old day of the week :tu


I'm sure Booker and Stinky were happy to do it for you.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im going to make sure on this post is on every page so everyone can see what the deal is. 


Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


PS: Looking good, but after all these orders im sure I wont be on stinky x-mas list oh well as long as the jungle is happy im happy:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> Yea it's a good deal. *Even though it's the same price as another online retailer*, I'll take the one with free shipping any old day of the week :tu


Man is this guy ever happy This by far is a very good deal and a very good thing for the gungle. The pirice is just over $12 where else can you find it that cheap with shipping it's still a good deal and cheaper then all the sites I've been to. Glad u ordered and hope you have lots of fun with it.:tu



icehog3 said:


> I'm sure Booker and Stinky were happy to do it for you.


Tom U R A good man.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Booker has been posting update posts all along, but you might have to search through 2-3 pages for one of those. (hint, hint).


:tu



Prozac_Puros said:


> Editing my intrest to 2 Stinky Ashtrays
> 1 regular / 1 Herf


Upped mine to 5reg trays and 2herf additions.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im going to make sure on this post is on every page so everyone can see what the deal is.


Yeah, it would be a shame that someone might have to search back one page to find the details. 

I got your back, Booker...you've set up a great thing for your Brothers and Sisters of the Leaf.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man is this guy ever happy


You did a good thing Booker....some people just feel they need to make their point and can't let it go. :2


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

:r Atta boy Tom


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, it would be a shame that someone might have to search back one page to find the details.
> 
> I got your back, Booker...you've set up a great thing for your Brothers and Sisters of the Leaf.


You know Tom I've been getting alot of thxs and *"we owe u4this1". **Like it was told to me when I 1st joined PIF it's the way of the jungle*. When I 1st got here I had a lil bit of a rough time, posting in the wrong threads (or2much) and stuff like that but I learned quick. Im more than happy to be able to do this for the jungle. When I was down and out with my knee- *the jungle was that4me*. When I got my car stuck in the mud- *the jungle was there4me *(with jokes) When my dog died- *the jungle was there for me* When I was laid up with nothing to do but post 300 post per hour- *the jungle was there4me*. *So all I can say is im glad the jungle was there4me and who ever feels myself and stinky has done a good thing4the jungle please find another gorilla and PIF, its the CS way baby*.:tu

PS: Thxs again Tom4your help with this and every1else that PM'ed me and helped keep the count up and chatter down. I think this is the 1st thread I started and didnt have 3/4 of the post on it. Maybe 3000post in 3days isnt the way to become known around here (hint-hint) Yall enjoy this GB and if you have any quustions please pm me and I will reply ASAP like I've been doing.:ss

I lve u guys (did i say that out loud):bn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> Yea it's a good deal. Even though it's the same price as another online retailer, I'll take the one with free shipping any old day of the week :tu


You want in, fine. You don't, fine. But make a decision and keep your mouth shut. You seem to be the only one bitchin' here. Or, better yet, go organize your own group buy.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You did a good thing Booker....some people just feel they need to make their point and can't let it go. :2


Yeah I had a cigar once (cohiba) and I just couldnt let it go, until it burned me. So I now know how to let go, lesson learned.:chk


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

:r I can honestly say...you are one of a kind.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> You want in, fine. You don't, fine. But make a decision and keep your mouth shut. You seem to be the only one bitchin' here. Or, better yet, go organize your own group buy.


NOW WHO IN THE H3LL WENT AND WOKE PNOON UP
:r:r:r


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Few people understand how complicated a group buy is. I ran one a long time ago for 20 people and that was enough for me.  I'm sure glad Stinky was able to set this up on his site or you'd need to take a week off work to mail all these.

THANKS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> NOW WHO IN THE H3LL WENT AND WOKE PNOON UP
> :r:r:r


Me and Peter both with our dander up about the same thing?

It's the 7th sign of the Apocolypse. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> :r I can honestly say...you are one of a kind.


R U hitting on me or Tom
C U @ The Herf Next Month, were going to have a great time. Im working on the last bit of detail (dinner) and the pre herfs and the pre pre pre herfs going on.:hn U got some guys going golfing, fishing, smokes shops and shopping. Is this a herf or retreat in Detroit nevertheless it's going2be a nice1:tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> It's the 7th sign of the Apocolypse. :r


No, that damn pic of Peter on the bed floating around lately is the 7th sign....This is just the icing on the cake.:r

Great job on this GB Booker! Not too many would want to take something this big on, and you have handled it like a true Gorilla bro! WTG!:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> R U hitting on me or Tom
> C U @ The Herf Next Month, were going to have a great time. Im working on the last bit of detail (dinner) and the pre herfs and the pre pre pre herfs going on.:hn U got some guys going golfing, fishing, smokes shops and shopping. Is this a herf or retreat in Detroit nevertheless it's going2be a nice1:tu


Lets call it the Summit of Gorillas.

Also, lets hope Jenny on the block doesnt ixnay the Herf by closing casinos! errr I mean Casions


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Me and Peter both with our dander up about the same thing?
> 
> It's the 7th sign of the Apocolypse. :r


Not counting the pm I got. But life goes on and so will we with this pass. Thxs guys for steppin in on this1. The jungle is now safe again. Can I dance4u:chk:chk:chk:chk(i still love that chicken):r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> No, *that damn pic of Peter on the bed *floating around lately is the 7th sign....This is just the icing on the cake.:r
> 
> Great job on this GB Booker! Not too many would want to take something this big on, and you have handled it like a true Gorilla bro! WTG!:tu


:r:rI dared not to joke about that1 to much:r It was a lil cute tho:dr



Mark THS said:


> Lets call it the Summit of Gorillas.
> 
> Also,* lets hope Jenny on the block doesnt ixnay the Herf by closing casinos! errr I mean Casions*


 I hope not or im for sure it will be over by then.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> NOW WHO IN THE H3LL WENT AND WOKE PNOON UP
> :r:r:r


Can I go back to sleep now? 


icehog3 said:


> Me and Peter both with our dander up about the same thing?
> 
> It's the 7th sign of the Apocolypse. :r


Tom, my friend, we agree on many things. Just leave my dander out of this. 

My dander itches.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I know a few people has emailed me and said they put the promo code in, saw the new price and then was charged full price. I am not sure why this happening. Remeber to ONLY press the Apply Promo Code button ONCE. If the filed is blank, it will REMOVE the code. I am working on a complete overhaul of the site and will make this process easier. I built this site over 2 years ago and so far it has worked pretty well. 2 years in technology is a long time and you learn quite a few things.

If anyone has suggestions, please send them to me at webmaster at stinkycigar dot com. I say so far over 99% of the orders are going just fine. This way does save Booker a lot of time from having to individually boxing each ashtray. The post office is NOT going to like Stinky on Monday!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I hope not or im for sure it will be over by then.


:r Right, we'd have bigger problems if the state was shut down that long, eh?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Me and Peter both with our dander up about the same thing?
> 
> It's the 7th sign of the Apocolypse. :r


IceHog, meet Pnoon. Pnoon, this is Icehog. Now that the introductions are over...

I now call this meeting of the angry-Stinky-group-buyers meeting to order.

 oops, i mean


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Can I go back to sleep now? Yes please enjoy the rest of your evening Sir:tu
> 
> Tom, my friend, we agree on many things. Just leave my dander out of this.
> 
> My dander itches.


Im not going to touch that1



shrtcrt said:


> I know a few people has emailed me and said they put the promo code in, saw the new price and then was charged full price. I am not sure why this happening. Remeber to ONLY press the Apply Promo Code button ONCE. If the filed is blank, it will REMOVE the code. I am working on a complete overhaul of the site and will make this process easier. I built this site over 2 years ago and so far it has worked pretty well. 2 years in technology is a long time and you learn quite a few things.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions, please send them to me at webmaster at stinkycigar dot com. I say so far over 99% of the orders are going just fine. This way does *save Booker a lot of time from having to individually boxing each ashtray. The post office is NOT going to like Stinky on Monday*!


Like I dont have other stuff to do:tu & tell stinky not to worrie he just make about 100 new friends and these guys are top notch..:chk



Mark THS said:


> :r Right, we'd have bigger problems if the state was shut down that long, eh?


Fingers crossed...o


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> IceHog, meet Pnoon. Pnoon, this is Icehog. Now that the introductions are over...
> 
> *I now call this meeting of the angry-Stinky-group-buyers meeting to order.*
> 
> oops, i mean


:r:r:r
Good evening UncleWeb, how is you day going so far.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Ordered.....shipping to Booker's for the troops:tu:tu


Man you talk about a stand up guy (tears) Dave that why I though herfs4u:tu I'm waiting for the trust box pass to get to me were down to the last 3people (i thing) and im going to send it to the troops as well. So not only will they have a bunch of cigars (i hear it a big pass) they will have a stinky as well. Hell I might just send them a herf size, im sure they will need it with all of those cigars.:ss

PS: Any&all Canadian orders please send them to my houes and I will hand deliver them to you (through [email protected] next herf) :tu


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> You know Tom I've been getting alot of thxs and *"we owe u4this1". **Like it was told to me when I 1st joined PIF it's the way of the jungle*. When I 1st got here I had a lil bit of a rough time, posting in the wrong threads (or2much) and stuff like that but I learned quick. Im more than happy to be able to do this for the jungle. When I was down and out with my knee- *the jungle was that4me*. When I got my car stuck in the mud- *the jungle was there4me *(with jokes:mad When my dog died- *the jungle was there for me* When I was laid up with nothing to do but post 300 post per hour- *the jungle was there4me*. *So all I can say is im glad the jungle was there4me and who ever feels myself and stinky has done a good thing4the jungle please find another gorilla and PIF, its the CS way baby*.:tu
> 
> PS: Thxs again Tom4your help with this and every1else that PM'ed me and helped keep the count up and chatter down. I think this is the 1st thread I started and didnt have 3/4 of the post on it. Maybe 3000post in 3days isnt the way to become known around here (hint-hint) Yall enjoy this GB and if you have any quustions please pm me and I will reply ASAP like I've been doing.:ss
> 
> I lve u guys (did i say that out loud):bn


I just ordered mine , I still would like to thank you and Stinky for setting this up . I find the CS community here to be quite an amazing group . And I am very grateful to have found this place . As an OTR trucker I spend weeks or months on the road at a time and Coming here gives me a place to unwind , relax , and learn new stuff about my favorite hobby . So Thanks Booker , Stinky , And Thanks CS for giving me a place to feel at home . And I am taking your advice and will try to find a way to PIF . Joe


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rottenzombie said:


> I just ordered mine , I still would like to thank you and Stinky for setting this up . I find the CS community here to be quite an amazing group . And I am very grateful to have found this place . As an OTR trucker I spend weeks or months on the road at a time and Coming here gives me a place to unwind , relax , and learn new stuff about my favorite hobby . So Thanks Booker , Stinky , And Thanks CS for giving me a place to feel at home . And I am taking your advice and will try to find a way to PIF . Joe


That was a very nice story, thxs for sharing it and we hope you enjoy the stinky.:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Booker,
Why don't you ever update this thread?

Thanks for everything you do for the Jungle, online and off.

Take care and be safe.

Ken


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Booker,
> Why don't you ever update this thread?
> 
> Thanks for everything you do for the Jungle, online and off.
> ...


LOL u scared me there4a min.:tu Thxs4your support.:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :tu:tu


LOL thx u BV:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL thx u BV:tu


Thank you for a great group buy  I'm finally getting stinky :r


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the great group buy opportunity!!!! Order placed & I can't wait for it to arrive :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> Im trying to keep this at the top of the page so every1can keep up:tu
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Thank you for a great group buy  I'm finally getting stinky :r


im not touching that.



physiognomy said:


> Thanks for the great group buy opportunity!!!! Order placed & I can't wait for it to arrive :ss


:tuhope you enjoy it.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

pnoon said:


> You want in, fine. You don't, fine. But make a decision and keep your mouth shut. You seem to be the only one bitchin' here. Or, better yet, go organize your own group buy.


Keep my mouth shut? What the hell kind of talk is that? All I said was it's a good deal. You want me to get on my knees and grovel? Sorry that's not my style chief.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Does the website support shipping to Canada??


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> Keep my mouth shut? What the hell kind of talk is that? All I said was it's a good deal.


:BS



salimoneus said:


> You want me to get on my knees and grovel? Sorry that's not my style chief.


Never asked you to grovel. But you need to let it go.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

salimoneus said:


> Keep my mouth shut? What the hell kind of talk is that? All I said was it's a good deal. You want me to get on my knees and grovel? Sorry that's not my style chief.


As a member I must say this post along with a few of your previous posts have been in poor form. I understand you want to contribute ideas and suggestions to the thread but when they are heard you should really let it lie if the original poster does not want to use your idea.

IMO, all you've done is take passive aggressive swipes at the way this GB has been run. THAT in my opinion is what's in poor form.

Now as a MOD I find it interesting that 2 MOD's have now asked you to cool it a bit yet we're still getting posts like the one above. So now we have 3 MOD's posting in a topic that never should have garnered this type of attention. Please, take heed before you cause any more damage to your reputation.

Only YOU can control what YOU choose to do.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> As a member I must say this post along with a few of your previous posts have been in poor form. I understand you want to contribute ideas and suggestions to the thread but when they are heard you should really let it lie if the original poster does not want to use your idea.
> 
> IMO, all you've done is take passive aggressive swipes at the way this GB has been run. THAT in my opinion is what's in poor form.
> 
> ...


No need to take it so personally just because someone wasn't afraid to openly voice their opinion on how things might be run smoother. Isn't that how things grow and evolve? Hey that's fine if you're happy the way things are, but it still doesn't mean it's the best way. Open your mind a little, and try not to be so sensitive.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Wasn't being sensitive at all. 

Just saying that when you give your idea, and its REJECTED. Try not to act like a petulant child and complain when people don't do things "your way". Just because its your way, doesn't make it the only way.

Like I said, voicing your opinion was fine. Posting over and over again ad naseum to try and get your way is not.


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Wasn't being sensitive at all.
> 
> Just saying that when you give your idea, and its REJECTED. Try not to act like a petulant child and complain when people don't do things "your way". Just because its your way, doesn't make it the only way.
> 
> Like I said, voicing your opinion was fine. Posting over and over again ad naseum to try and get your way is not.


Yea, but the strange thing is that I DID STOP posting about it, but for some reason you still jumped on me for no apparent reason. I think yall are just looking for a fight if you ask me.

Have some courtesy, as was told to me, and if you have a personal issue with me please take it to PMs, it doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Enough back and forth has been said in this thread and for that I apologize to Booker. 

Salimoneus if you wish to discuss this further please PM me, otherwise do not post in this thread unless its to say you've ordered/received your part in the GB


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> But you need to let it go.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Just ordered mine... thanks, Booker! I appreciate the work put into this... :ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Order placed for two. Wooooo! What a discount! Thank you Booker and Stinky!


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Aug 25, 2007)

Order placed, thx for the GB!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you Booker for setting this up and getting everyone such a great deal!!! I must also thank Stinky for giving everyone this deal!!! :tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Enough back and forth has been said in this thread and for that I apologize to Booker.
> 
> Salimoneus if you wish to discuss this further please PM me, otherwise do not post in this thread unless its to say you've ordered/received your part in the GB


No need to apologize, what your saying is right on point. Im replying to you and no one else so it wont be taken wrong and no one will feel the need to reply to me due to your request as a MOD to stop the back and forth. almost 99.99% of the gorillas here has been satisfied with this GB and for that im very happy. u cant satisgy every1all the time, but in this case most of the people are very happy. I hope this doesnt carry over into another GB with another gorilla or another thread. Now back to the gorillas that are trying to get a stinky in there home.

How is everything going?:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


Just making sure it's the 1st post ya c n the morning.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got my order in!!
Woohoo, I will finally have a Stinky.


Thanks again, Booker AND Stinky for all your hard work in making this group buy a HUGE success. 
Really look foward tossing my nubs in my new beautiful ashtray.
:tu:tu


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ordered mine!! :tu Just want to thank all involved, you did one heck of a job. Makes me proud to belong to CS.:tu:tu


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Booker my brother, this is a great thing you have done, you are a good gorilla. Even though you did boot me out of the who can you trust pass not once, but twice. I thought you were on the level. I just ordered one myself and got the discount after just seeing this thread yesterday. Anybody that has a problem with this GB needs to seek counseling. This is the smoothest GB I have ever seen. Eveyone welcome whether you signed up or not, more than 50% off retail, direct shipping to your house. I don't know how it could get any better unless midgets were involved! Thanks again Booker for your time and effort.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Booker my brother, this is a great thing you have done, you are a good gorilla. Even though you did boot me out of the who can you trust pass not once, but twice. I thought you were on the level. I just ordered one myself and got the discount after just seeing this thread yesterday. Anybody that has a problem with this GB needs to seek counseling. This is the smoothest GB I have ever seen. Eveyone welcome whether you signed up or not, more than 50% off retail, direct shipping to your house. I don't know how it could get any better unless midgets were involved! Thanks again Booker for your time and effort.


Thxs u my BROTHER, that means a lot coming from u. So far so good.... how's things going with u.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs u my BROTHER, that means a lot coming from u. So far so good.... how's things going with u.


Going pretty good. The temp is down in the 70s at night, and the humidity is 
down to the 80s. Fall is on the way to Florida. That means More cigar time for me. :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ordered mine....entered the discount code...discount came but in the conformation e mail the discount wasnt there?

Order Number: 2007-97D42FD4


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Stinky said:


> ...Maybe I should post something about how to complain if there's a little glitch with your order. Hmmm... based on my experience: not a bad idea!
> 
> *How To Complain:*
> DO NOT POST YOUR BITCHING OR CRYING HERE ! ! !
> ...





shrtcrt said:


> What was your order number, I can check and see. All the orders look like they processed ok.
> 
> Email it to webmaster at stinkycigar dot com.





JPH said:


> Ordered mine....entered the discount code...discount came but in the conformation e mail the discount wasnt there?
> 
> Order Number: 2007-97D42FD4


Shoot them an e-mail!

Damn Noobs :bn


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

opusxox said:


> Going pretty good. The temp is down in the 70s at night, and the humidity is
> down to the 80s. Fall is on the way to Florida. That means More cigar time for me. :ss


I Can't wait to get home to St Augustine and try out my new Stinky and hopefully my new cutter from another group buy . I have some new stuff waiting on me that's begging to get torched .


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> Ordered mine....entered the discount code...discount came but in the conformation e mail the discount wasnt there?
> 
> Order Number: 2007-97D42FD4


I e mailed them.... awaiting response

I'm sure the error was my mistake.....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> I e mailed them.... awaiting response
> 
> I'm sure the error was my mistake.....


probably didn't hit "apply" on the promo code.... good luck getting that taken care of.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> probably didn't hit "apply" on the promo code.... good luck getting that taken care of.


Well it updated and said 19.50 ...... I'm not worried


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

The Professor said:


> probably didn't hit "apply" on the promo code.... good luck getting that taken care of.


I'm sure it will be all good, seem like stand up BOTLs :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> Well it updated and said 19.50 ...... I'm not worried


sweet. probably just a glitch in the matrix, then. you didn't have a feeling of deja vu when all of this went down, did you???


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> sweet. probably just a glitch in the matrix, then. you didn't have a feeling of deja vu when all of this went down, did you???


LOL, as a matter of fact.....

Oh crap, we ARE in the matrix arent we..... I knew it


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Going pretty good. The temp is down in the 70s at night, and the humidity is
> down to the 80s. Fall is on the way to Florida. That means More cigar time for me. :ss


Thx good, hope2get a chance to herf with ya when I come that way.:tu



JPH said:


> Well it updated and said 19.50 ...... I'm not worried


Glad it worked out for ya. No screw that wedding and make it to my herf.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


:tu:tu


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Awesome group buy, I've been wanting one of these! Can't believe I almost missed out on it... was out of town for a week for work.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Making sure this appears on this page...



Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 13, 2007)

Ordered mine, thanks for this deal :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


Lets C If this1makes it to the top of the page.:chk


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Just ordered mine, and the confirmation e-mail has already arrived!

Thanks, Booker and Stinky.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marathon said:


> Just ordered mine, and the confirmation e-mail has already arrived!
> 
> Thanks, Booker and Stinky.


U R Welcome, thxs u for supporting this GB:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


Finally, the top of the stage.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Just placed my order. A big thanks to Booker for running this and Stinky for making it so easy! :tu


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Just ordered mine, system worked like a charm. Thanks again


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Just placed an order as well. Thanks, Booker and Stinky!!!


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Orders are in for one herf and one regular. Confirmation emails show everything went perfect. Thanks again Booker and Stinky!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Just placed my order. A big thanks to Booker for running this and Stinky for making it so easy! :tu


:tu



Bluesman said:


> Just placed an order as well. Thanks, Booker and Stinky!!!


:tu



drawfour said:


> Orders are in for one herf and one regular. Confirmation emails show everything went perfect. Thanks again Booker and Stinky!


Thxs4your help again


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Alot Booker and Stinky :chk ...Good luck licking all those stamps!!! :ss
RR


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Put in my order and just got my email confirmation!! Thank you Booker and Stinky for such a great deal!!! :tu :tu


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs4your help again


:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RolinRandy said:


> Thanks Alot Booker and Stinky :chk ...Good luck licking all those stamps!!! :ss
> RR


:dr:dr:dr



DragonMan said:


> Put in my order and just got my email confirmation!! Thank you Booker and Stinky for such a great deal!!! :tu :tu


:tu


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Order placed. Thanks Booker!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Does the list even matter anymore? I'm gonna get 2, assuming that's OK; my roommate wants one, too.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Just arrived, you guys are awesome, thanks booker and stinky! Ironically, they came in faster than the copy of Halo3 I ordered last tuesday.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks a ton, Booker, for putting this together and to Stinky for putting up with all the hassle. I've been wanting a Stinky for a long time, but couldn't justify $35-$45ish to the wife for something to put cigars on/in  She can't complain anymore


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just ordered...thanks for the awesome group buy! What an amazing price! :tu


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh!

Ordered four Stinky's at 1 am (EDT) Saturday.

Just received four Stinky's in the Washington DC area at 11:30 am (EDT).

Booker and Stinky, all I can say is

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

What was the final price you guys paid?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

FriendlyFire said:


> What was the final price you guys paid?


19.95 for the regular including shipping, 50 for the herf edition, also including shipping.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

FriendlyFire said:


> What was the final price you guys paid?





Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


There it is.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Scimmia said:


> Does the list even matter anymore? I'm gonna get 2, assuming that's OK; my roommate wants one, too.


I think you are good to go ahead and order.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I think you are good to go ahead and order.


Done!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Taken care of... thanks Booker


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I was just going to get the small one, but I pulled the trigger on the HERF edition. That is just too good of a deal to pass up. Thanks for a kick ass group buy!!! :tu:tu


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Ordered mine today. Thank you!


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Received mine today!!
Thanks again....


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Just put in my order. Thanks for all the work on this booker and also thanks to Stinky!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW! Just ordered two of the smaller Stinkies on Friday night and they both just arrived.

They look great and I'm christening one right now with a Padron 2000 Maddie.

:ss:ss:ss

I think the is a great ashtray that will make my life so much easier. The Cigar actually stays in a horizontal position rather than me having to attempt to do a balancing act. Way To Go...


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW!!

That really amazes me! ! ! ! These didn't get to the Post Office until about 5:00 PM Saturday. How do they do that? I use the automated scale in the lobby where you can buy postage with a credit card. More went out Sunday... more will go out today after work (you know; my day job).

I try my best to process orders ASAP, because I know human nature.. .. .. when people order something... they want it... and the sooner they get it, the better they like it. Yeah... it's been a lot of work / time, but I'm glad to see you guys understand and appreciate it. You are very welcome.

Believe it when I say; Booker would have been up to his eye-balls in boxes, payments, labels, etc. for a couple of weeks!! It's not easy .. .. .. unless you have a system. My system works pretty well. (_except when someone tinkers with the online order system... there's a "bug" in the promo-code software that ShrtCrt can't seem to finger out. I spend too much time documenting the error and writing refund checks... that gets under my skin!_) I still have to review and process each order, input to Quick Books, smoke a cigar, create each shipping label, go to the warehouse (it's in the back room of *Las Vegas Cigar Company*), smoke a cigar, pull the goods, pack the right item/quantity in each carton, apply the correct label, smoke a cigar, load into big-ass cartons, drive to the Post Office (it's only a mile from LV Cigar Co.), then weigh each box and answer 20(stupid) questions like: _Does your package contain any animal parts? ...are there any explosive materials in your package? Do you want to buy insurance? _ (f#*k no! I hate buying insurance!) _Would you like to purchase delivery confirmation? _(Hell no! I'm sure I'll hear about it either way!) Then I gotta type in the Zip Code and wait for the machine to print the stick-on label. I must say; it feels good when I walk out of the Post Office! ... then I get to smoke a cigar!

Well, hope you enjoyed this report from behind the scenes. LMK when you're going to LV, we'll get together, smoke cigars and you can say . . . I'm Stinky!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Put my order in today for 2
Thanks very much to all who were involved.

B:ss
Now go smoke your cigar


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Stinky said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That really amazes me! ! ! ! These didn't get to the Post Office until about 5:00 PM Saturday. How do they do that? I use the automated scale in the lobby where you can buy postage with a credit card. More went out Sunday... more will go out today after work (you know; my day job).
> 
> ...


Do you take phone orders in your spare time?

Thanks for cutting us this deal:tu

Ken


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine came in today as well, that was a fast turnaround rate at the PO. Trying to decide what to break it in with now...


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW.....thats all I thats all I can say!!! Ordered late as hell Friday Night/ Saturday Morning and Got it today! My Famous Nic 3000s came as well, after having such a crappy day at work that really made things great! :ss


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Got my stinky with the mail today. After cracking it open I am seriously debating about buying 2-3 more, cause #1 im a pack rat and #2 these things are nice. 

awesome job booker on this group buy.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got mine Today. These guys are working overtime. They even took care of my little ordering error at the same time. Top Notch! :tu


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Done, and done! Thanks for the great opportunity!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Stinky said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That really amazes me! ! ! ! These didn't get to the Post Office until about 5:00 PM Saturday. How do they do that? I use the automated scale in the lobby where you can buy postage with a credit card. More went out Sunday... more will go out today after work (you know; my day job).
> 
> ...


Just wanted to thank you publicly. Thank you very much, great product, great price, great discount and super fast shipping.

I gave you a positive Trader Feedback because I would gladly do business with you any day.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you Booker and My. Stinky. I just placed my order as well. :tu


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Make sure you send in some photos to Stinky for the photo gallery.

I know a few people have had some issues ordering and I am not sure what happened. Can those people contact me please. I want to figure this thing out. It really ticks me off when I can not recreate an issue to fix it! Email me at webmaster at stinkycigar dot com.

Thanks.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I placed the order around 2pm on Saturday. It was in the mailbox when I got home this afternoon. Simply amazing!

Had to grab it from the kitchen and take it outside - the wife was getting ready to fill it with soup.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

:chk Got my stinky!

That was fast! 

Thanks again to everyone for making this work!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ordered mine Saturday morning and it was waiting for me here in GA today when I came home for lunch. Unbelievable. Used it this afternoon and am gonna use it again in a little bit. Thanks again for the group buy and thanks to stinky for the excellent service!!!!!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I got my stinky today. Incredibly fast service, thanks for the great buy. Now time to go break it in.:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*People from Canada give me a call or pm me so we can talk about ordering your stinkys.*



Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Got my stinky today like the rest of you. Holy cow was the fast!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Scimmia said:


> Does the list even matter anymore? I'm gonna get 2, assuming that's OK; my roommate wants one, too.


:tu



FriendlyFire said:


> What was the final price you guys paid?


R U serious about that question



Stinky said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That really amazes me! ! ! ! These didn't get to the Post Office until about 5:00 PM Saturday. How do they do that? I use the automated scale in the lobby where you can buy postage with a credit card. More went out Sunday... more will go out today after work (you know; my day job).
> 
> ...


U R the man Stinky:tu Hope you get a chance to SMOKE A CIGAR:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Got my stinky with the mail today. After cracking it open I am seriously debating about buying 2-3 more, cause #1 im a pack rat and #2 these things are nice.
> 
> awesome job booker on this group buy.


Im upping my order for the fellas at work, now they want some.:hn



shrtcrt said:


> Make sure you send in some photos to Stinky for the photo gallery.
> 
> I know a few people have had some issues ordering and I am not sure what happened. Can those people contact me please. I want to figure this thing out. It really ticks me off when I can not recreate an issue to fix it! Email me at webmaster at stinkycigar dot com.
> 
> Thanks.


:tu:tu



The Professor said:


> Ordered mine Saturday morning and it was waiting for me here in GA today when I came home for lunch. Unbelievable. Used it this afternoon and am gonna use it again in a little bit. Thanks again for the group buy and thanks to stinky for the excellent service!!!!!


Save some room for me.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow!! Got my Stinky as well. Super fast shipping!! :tu


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

shrtcrt said:


> Make sure you send in some photos to Stinky for the photo gallery.
> 
> I know a few people have had some issues ordering and I am not sure what happened. Can those people contact me please. I want to figure this thing out. It really ticks me off when I can not recreate an issue to fix it! Email me at webmaster at stinkycigar dot com.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for mentioning the photos, Justin. (_and really glad you're working on the glitch... only had 8 out of 70 orders with a 'glitch' from the system_) PLEASE NOTE: if you send photos... please only send one at a time. Make it a good one, because I review photos for composition and content. HINT: I favor photos showing the Stinky Cigar Ashtray "In the Wild" as Justin puts it!

I'm still in amazement about the exceptional delivery time with the US Post Office! I try to get my part done .. .. .. I'll be traveling this weekend, so don't expect the 2-day service. Going to Phoenix, Arizona Friday afternoon and won't be home until Sunday night. (_quick visit to see Mom. She's 84_) It might take a few days to turn them weekend orders. FYI: There's a Herf Saturday at the Arizona Biltmore for the CFCF.

Thanks for all the kind words! You're a bunch of nice monkeys.. .. er, ah, gorillas? Everyone seems to like my ashtray, but they still say . . . I'm Stinky!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

jjefrey said:


> I got my stinky today. Incredibly fast service, thanks for the great buy. Now time to go break it in.:ss:ss


ditto!

well handled group buy.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I received mine yesterday too. Truly amazing service!! :tu


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Ordered mine today - thanks for putting this together Booker!!! :tu


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

wow, received mine incredibly fast. what great service. thanks again!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday... Used it last night & couldn't be happier! Thanks again to all involved in the group buy :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Do we give trader rating for this purchase?


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Do we give trader rating for this purchase?


I did. Stinky didn't have a rating. Hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Do we give trader rating for this purchase?


I'm not sure. 1of the senior gorillas / MOD'S will answer4u.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Just a question, you fellas that own stinkys, do you guys leave them outside, say on the patio or front porch? Does the weather/humidity affect them? I'm curious because that's where mine will probably live....


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Just a question, you fellas that own stinkys, do you guys leave them outside, say on the patio or front porch? Does the weather/humidity affect them? I'm curious because that's where mine will probably live....


I have one on my front porch and one in my office. The weather does not affect them at all. I did notice that sometimes the sun will hit it and I have a had a few cigars relight. I noticed one morning that a half smoked cigar (it was not the greatest) had burned all the way down. Others have noticed this as well. So your Stinky Ashtray doubles as a lighter.

CLEANING TIP: Soft Scrub works GREAT!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Just a question, you fellas that own stinkys, do you guys leave them outside, say on the patio or front porch? Does the weather/humidity affect them? I'm curious because that's where mine will probably live....


I've had a stinky for quite a while and have left it outside for months at a time. It will clean right up with a little mild abrasive.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man Stinky is on it.... I received my stinky from the group buy today!!! :chk:chk
Now that's great customer service! A great ashtray at an unreal low price with really fast shipping! What more could a LLG want? :ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Ordered mine today. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

A big thank you to Stinky for being on the ball! I happened to notice this afternoon while looking at my invoice and confirmation that in my zeal to place my order Sunday evening I inadvertently typed a wrong digit in my zip code.

I called Stinky this afternoon and as soon as I began describing the situation he said "oh, you're the guy from North Carolina." Fortunately for me, the postal computer rejected the erroneous zip and provided our man Stinky with the correct zip and all is well as a result.

Once again, thanks Stinky. I'm usually pretty darn careful but appreciate your watching my six. :tu


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> I've had a stinky for quite a while and have left it outside for months at a time. It will clean right up with a little mild abrasive.


Ok. Justin's right, I reccomend Soft Scrub. MILD (very mild) abrasive would be ok *if* properly applied. I've seen some that were ruined by using some kind of a Brillo pad. At least that's what he told me. The finish looked like shit! Another one sat out in all weather (unprotected) full of butts for a couple years. It was really funked up! The tar build up wouldn't come off even with carborator cleaner! These are made of a "food grade" Stanless Steel and, like any stainless product .. .. .. they will scratch, dull and rust. However, they are "solid" all stainless material. They can be buffed back to the shinny polished finish with some effort. I'm not offering a "lifetime' warrantee. If it breaks in shipping, you have 24 hours to file a claim. If it fails after that, I reserve the right to repair or replace. Take care of your Stinky Cigar Ashtray and it will last 'forever'. Send me an e-mail if you have a problem. We'll work it out because . . . I'm Stinky!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Stinky said:


> Ok. Justin's right, I reccomend Soft Scrub. MILD (very mild) abrasive would be ok *if* properly applied. I've seen some that were ruined by using some kind of a Brillo pad. At least that's what he told me. The finish looked like shit! Another one sat out in all weather (unprotected) full of butts for a couple years. It was really funked up! The tar build up wouldn't come off even with carborator cleaner! These are made of a "food grade" Stanless Steel and, like any stainless product .. .. .. they will scratch, dull and rust. However, they are "solid" all stainless material. They can be buffed back to the shinny polished finish with some effort. I'm not offering a "lifetime' warrantee. If it breaks in shipping, you have 24 hours to file a claim. If it fails after that, I reserve the right to repair or replace. Take care of your Stinky Cigar Ashtray and it will last 'forever'. Send me an e-mail if you have a problem. We'll work it out because . . . I'm Stinky!


or just buy 3 like i did...hahahhaha


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I am so stupid, screwed up my order. Didn't hit apply promo code and hit wrong state button.:hnSent a second order that went through ok. What a dufuss I am sometimes.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Stinky! My fruit bowl aka popcorn tub aka punch bowl aka herf edition ashtray showed up today. No one in my office could believe that big box only contained one ashtray until I opened it up and proved that Stinky not only makes the biggest, but the best ashtray money can buy.:tu
I can't wait to see how long it taked the Valley Herf boys to fill it up.:r


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

just ordered mine. lookin' forward to fillin' it up. thanks Stinky!

Lee


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Got my stinky today. Thanks to all those involved in this group buy. :tu


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

just ordered mine. thank you for all your hard work putting this together thank you




stinkie:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*2ALL THE CANADIAN PEOPLE PLEASE READ*

If you ordered a stinky AshTray and put your addy as the place to be delivered that's a *no no*. Stinky is not set to deliver across the water as of yet *(but he's working on it)* I have set something up with dave *(oh yeah dave I need u2do something4me)* I think you can pay for it and then put my addy as the place to be shipped *(correct me if im wrong dave) **Dave&some other gorillas will be attending the Detroit Herf this month on the 13th at the MGM Casino.* I will give them to him and he will bring them back. Ya have ta get them from him. This should work. Most of u have pm me and we have set this up already so we should be good for now. Just doing a open post about just n case some1else gets n on it. *Im trying to make sure every1gets n on this.:tu *
Pm Dave or myself for further info *(ok dave you've been notified):bn*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

R We Having Fun YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk



Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


:chk:chk:chkR We Having Fun Yet


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *2ALL THE CANADIAN PEOPLE PLEASE READ[/B**]*
> 
> *If you ordered a stinky AshTray and put your addy as the place to be delivered that's a no no. Stinky is not set to deliver across the water as of yet (but he's working on it) I have set something up with dave (oh yeah dave I need u2do something4me) I think you can pay for it and then put my addy as the place to be shipped (correct me if im wrong dave) Dave&some other gorillas will be attending the Detroit Herf this month on the 13th at the MGM Casino. I will give them to him and he will bring them back. Ya have ta get them from him. This should work. Most of u have pm me and we have set this up already so we should be good for now. Just doing a open post about just n case some1else gets n on it. Im trying to make sure every1gets n on this.:tu *
> *Pm Dave or myself for further info (ok dave you've been notified):bn*


*

So, all you Canadian gorillas that want in....pay for it on stinkys site but put Bookers addy as shipping (pm me if ya need it) and they will be delivered by the S.O.B's.*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Also....could all you Canada gorilla's that are ordering, send me a pm with the following please.
*CS NAME*
*REAL NAME*
*ADDY *
*NUMBER AND TYPE OF STINKYS ORDERED*

*Now we're having fun!!!:chk:chk*


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Better bring a truck to the herf, Dave.
Something about a trunkful of stinkies just doesn't sound right....:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

chip said:


> Better bring a truck to the herf, Dave.
> Something about a trunkful of stinkies just doesn't sound right....:r


Ya could be fun if you know who stops us:BS


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Also....could all you Canada gorilla's that are ordering, send me a pm with the following please.
> *CS NAME*
> *REAL NAME*
> *ADDY *
> ...


Thxs Dave:tu This is a multi GB thread now



Old Sailor said:


> Ya could be fun if you know who stops us:BS


The fuzz is watching



chip said:


> Better bring a truck to the herf, Dave.
> Something about a trunkful of stinkies just doesn't sound right....:r


Im dropping him off at the boarder and running like a:chk. Dave let me know when u make it across:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Do we give trader rating for this purchase?


seems appropriate.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Just a question, you fellas that own stinkys, do you guys leave them outside, say on the patio or front porch? Does the weather/humidity affect them? I'm curious because that's where mine will probably live....


I leave mine outside as well. I've cleaned it a few times -- I just use soap and water w/ a sponge (NOT a brillo pad). Comes out looking good as new!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Got my Stinky last night and it looks great! Thanks for the GB!


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Ordered my two! I only need one, figured I could gift the other.





~S


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Got mine in today , man this thing is sweet . I see many cigar nubs in this ashtrays future . :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

This is great, got mine today, so since it is my birthday I get to christen it with a special smoke:ss Thanks Booker and Stinky!!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

DonWeb said:


> seems appropriate.


But to who?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Got mine in today.
Very fast shipping and looks great.

Going to pop it's cherry later tonight.
:tu


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Got mine in today.
> Very fast shipping and looks great.
> 
> Going to pop it's cherry later tonight.
> :tu


:tpd: Me too.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Got mine in today.
> Very fast shipping and looks great...
> :tu


:tpd: Nice looking ashtray! :ss


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Got mine in. Thanks again Booker!


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

I received mine today. Thanks, that was quick.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Just ordered mine a minute ago. Cant wait! 

Thanks again Booker and Mr. Stinky!! :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Got my stinky today. Thanks to all those involved in this group buy. :tu


:tpd: Way to go guys. Fast at a great price! What more could you ask for?
:tu x 2


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Got mine today, too. VERY impressive. Thanks guys!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Love mine. They are perfect; no more cigar balancing acts for this cowpoke. 

Unfortunately, I won't be able to smoke for a few days as I just had a couple of teeth removed and the Dentist warned me about something called Dry Socket Syndrome. No idea what it is but I'm told that is something I don't want.

I only mention this in a couple of threads because I have no idea what the Dry Socket thing is and so if anyone has any first hand knowledge please let me know.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

No1der said:


> Love mine. They are perfect; no more cigar balancing acts for this cowpoke.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to smoke for a few days as I just had a couple of teeth removed and the Dentist warned me about something called Dry Socket Syndrome. No idea what it is but I'm told that is something I don't want.
> 
> I only mention this in a couple of threads because I have no idea what the Dry Socket thing is and so if anyone has any first hand knowledge please let me know.


DRY SOCKET = SEVER PAIN:chk But that never stopped me from smokin after having all my teeth out.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Like many others got my two in today, for some strange reason I wasn't expecting it so soon, it was like Christmas when I got home. 

Thanks again guys


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> DRY SOCKET = SEVER PAIN:chk But that never stopped me from smokin after having all my teeth out.


Well, it wasn't all as bad as having all my teeth pulled and it's been 24 hours and the dentist today did say that everything was healing nicely.

Maybe I could have a Padron 2000 Maddie as the draw on those is so light and I'd promise myself only tiny little puffs.

I miss smoking my stogies and I miss using my new Stinkies even more. What's a :chk to do? :r


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

I got my two today. It much bigger than I thought it would be. Wonderful ashtray.

:tu:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ordered mine today, procrastination has been my middle name this week.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I ordered mine Tuesday. I cannot wait to get it and break it in with......

Hell I don't know, a cigar, some cigar. I haven't decided which. It's gonna be a spur of the moment decision.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Got mine yesterday and broke it in with a Oliva V and Torano 1959 Exodus  Great ashtray for an amazing price.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ordered mine today, procrastination has been my middle name this week.


And here I always thought your middle name was Douche. 

Been using mine all week and totally loving it! Thanks again B00kr and Stinky for putting this together!!!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I got mine in the mail yesterday. I ordered it on Monday, so that was SUPER fast. This thing is a beast. It's a wonderfully crafted piece of work.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Super fast is right. I got mine today and I ordered it on tuesday. Awesome product. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Got mine today! Thanks again, Booker and Stinky! :tu


----------



## alnpd (Aug 15, 2007)

Ordered my 2 + 1 (Christmas is coming!) Can't wait to get it!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

you guys are lucky, ordered mine Saturday still didn't receive mine


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you guys are lucky, ordered mine Saturday still didn't receive mine


Please Understand:
The Stinky Cigar Ashtray 4-stirrup orders are sent US Priority Mail. However, if you ordered a Herf Edition, it goes by FedEx Ground... that takes a full week to get to some parts in the Eastern US. I process orders as fast as I can... and, use the most cost effective shipping based on carton size & weight. Send me an *e-mail *if you think it's late... I'll check & confirm shipping.

Also Note:
I'll be traveling Friday through Sunday and won't have access to e-mail or the order processing... so there will be no order-processing this weekend. Sorry! Sometimes I take the weekend off. I'll be in Phoenix to visit mom and attend the CFCF Toast Across America event at the Arizona Biltmore. Looking forward to hanging out with a bunch of cigar enthusiasts who know . . . I'm Stinky!


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Received mine yesterday - :tu:ss:tu:ss

THANKS!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Stinky said:


> Please Understand:
> The Stinky Cigar Ashtray 4-stirrup orders are sent US Priority Mail. However, if you ordered a Herf Edition, it goes by FedEx Ground... that takes a full week to get to some parts in the Eastern US. I process orders as fast as I can... and, use the most cost effective shipping based on carton size & weight. Send me an *e-mail *if you think it's late... I'll check & confirm shipping.
> 
> Also Note:
> I'll be traveling Friday through Sunday and won't have access to e-mail or the order processing... so there will be no order-processing this weekend. Sorry! Sometimes I take the weekend off. I'll be in Phoenix to visit mom and attend the CFCF Toast Across America event at the Arizona Biltmore. Looking forward to hanging out with a bunch of cigar enthusiasts who know . . . I'm Stinky!


thats what it was  Thanks  now to break it in :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

placed my order today, thanks to all involved in setting this up

If anyone wants to get the word out around Club Stogie with a signature, feel free to click here for instructions on how to insert the one I'm using. Thought it might help get the word around for lazy folks. Not that there's any around here!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Ordered mine today, procrastination has been my middle name this week.


:tpd: I havent ordered mine yet but plan on doing so this weekend after work. This week has been1of the busy week this year so far.:hn Tomorrow is my last day of this detail then I have 1day off then back for 3more days next week. It's nice2c u guys are getting your ashtrays and your happy with them. I've been replying to pm's and stinky emails, so far all is well. If any1have any additional problems pm me or email stinky.:tu Now im off to get a 1hr nap then off to other business I've missed all week.


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

got mine today. thank you booker and stinky for all your effert in putting this together. thank you very much.


stinkie:ss


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Whoa, where did all the time go?

I got mine Thursday. I broke it in that night with a La Vega Divina Toro.

This is the good life. :ss

Thanks Booker and thank you Mr. Stinky. Great deal and a great ashtray!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Got mine today! I said I was gonna use it as a fruit bowl but a bunch of bananas looks kinda pathetic in such a gigantic beautiful ashtray.


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine is on it's way. I can't wait to christen it.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Ordered and received in lightning fast time. Thank you Booker and Stinky for this group buy on a great ash tray!!! You guys went above and beyond in this gorilla's opinion.


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Spanky got a stinky!! Woo hoo:chk:ss
Super fast shipment,Thanks for putting this all together!!


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Got mine Friday and went camping. Haven't had a chance to break it n yet but they look great!



~S


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> R We Having Fun YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk


I think thats a yes, so far so good. Glad to see every1is enjoying there new Stinky AshTrays so far.:tu

PS: Im working on another GB for the jungle but I have to do my research1st. Its a cigar called Montefino. I never heard of it but looking for some reviews on it. If any1has any info please post in this thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109486 so I can get back to the vender and let him know if that's something the jungle will be interested in.

*1big your welcome to ever1who said thx u Booker&Stinky*


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am in for one booker.....hopefully it will work out...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i am in for one booker.....hopefully it will work out...


I thought u pm'ed me saying u ordered 2? (or was that dragonman)


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted this on the top of the page...:tu


DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think thats a yes, so far so good. Glad to see every1is enjoying there new Stinky AshTrays so far.:tu
> 
> PS: Im working on another GB for the jungle but I have to do my research1st. Its a cigar called Montefino. I never heard of it but looking for some reviews on it. If any1has any info please post in this thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109486 so I can get back to the vender and let him know if that's something the jungle will be interested in.
> 
> *1big your welcome to ever1who said thx u Booker&Stinky*


Just wanted this on the top of the page...:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu


Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I thought u pm'ed me saying u ordered 2? (or was that dragonman)


Shaggy wants 1 and I have his $$$$ :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Shaggy wants 1 and I have his $$$$ :tu


Ok, im still trying to understand that Canadian math:r
PS: 5more days Dave until we dance:chk:chk


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

SWEET! i want a herf edition. thanks for putting this together.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I thought u pm'ed me saying u ordered 2? (or was that dragonman)


That's alright Booker, us Canadians all look the same eh!! :r

I ordered 2 not Mike. :tu

Thanks
:ss


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I gots me one!!! Hurray!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

If there a chance of any left overs I have cash in hand:ss


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Got mine today after ordering I think Friday late? Stinky said he was gonna be out of commission on travels over the weekend so I honestly didn't expect to see it til late in the week or early next.

:tu to Booker and Stinky


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks booker and stinky!!!!! awesome GB and great service!!! Received mine VERY quick !!!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> If there a chance of any left overs I have cash in hand:ss


You sure can:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1192502&postcount=331


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu



Stinky said:


> *Group Buy Order Procedure UPDATE:*
> 
> The StinkyCigar web site has been 'rigged' with promotional codes for Club Stogie. If you want the 4-stirrup and a Herf Edition, you will have to place two different orders.
> 
> ...


:tu


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

I couldn't keep passing up this great deal, and was worried about it disappearing, so I pulled the trigger yesterday. (Hopefully it will arrive intime for the family clambake.) Thanks for organizing this!:tu


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Just ordered one as well.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

How many have you sent out so far?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks booker and stinky, well done!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Mum said:


> How many have you sent out so far?


my order made 100 as of last week... ill get the offical count @ the end of the month..

Thxs again 4ever1's support & help with this GB...

AND AGAIN YOUR ALL WELCOME.......... (;


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I received the stinky last week and tested it on Saturday with a few friends.:bl Everyone who was smoking a cigar loved it! It made resting a cigar a breeze and the ash/butts collected was discarded afterwards. 

Thank you Booker and Mr. Stinky once again. :tu


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Ordered 10/12, arrived 10/15.

That was quick.

It's beautiful. I think I'm in love.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Can I get some people to post some pic's of yourself and your Stinkys on this thread and also send them to stinky pleaseeeeee!!!!!!!*

*He wants to put them on him home page:tu*


----------



## JRM (May 19, 2007)

Ordered late evening Friday10/12. Received on Monday 10/15  Awesome.

Bummer: One of the stirrups fell off in transit(bad solder joint). I spoke w/Stinky on Monday and he offered to replace the tray and refund the return shipping. He mentioned he had moved 137 pieces on this deal ! 

I'm going to fire up the Hakko 936 and fix it myself(easy).

Awesome service and a great price. Thank You! I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Booker, my Herf Edition arrived while I was out of town. I can't believe how big this thing is!!! :r 

It will take a few herfs to put a dent in the capabilites of this one!! WOW!

Thanks again to Booker and Stinky for making this happen! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Booker, my Herf Edition arrived while I was out of town. I can't believe how big this thing is!!! :r
> 
> It will take a few herfs to put a dent in the capabilites of this one!! WOW!
> 
> Thanks again to Booker and Stinky for making this happen! :tu


:tpd: It could not have been easier! Well done, Booker. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :tpd: It could not have been easier! Well done, Booker. :tu


Thxs glad u got it.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

A pic of my new Stinky>


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Booker, I'd post a pic of me with mine, but I not going over to the troops just for a pic..:r


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Saw SmokeyJoe's Stinky :r and had to pull the trigger---what a great deal. Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Thanky Thanky!!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice pic. Whats the cigar?


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

gvarsity said:


> Nice pic. Whats the cigar?


Ramone Allones Reserve NC

Got it in a "Best of Villazon" sampler from JR.

First one I have tried, and I really liked it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

glking said:


> A pic of my new Stinky>


thxs4the pic...


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope this deal sticks around for a couple weeks. I need to get one. Pics look great....:tu


----------



## Rough Rider 9 (Oct 17, 2007)

:cb
That is so great! I've wanted one of those since I first say them. Now I have one ordered and on the way thanks to you and the club. You Rock.

Thanks....Out

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> Hope this deal sticks around for a couple weeks. I need to get one. Pics look great....:tu


:tu



Rough Rider 9 said:


> :cb
> That is so great! I've wanted one of those since I first say them. Now I have one ordered and on the way thanks to you and the club. You Rock.
> 
> Thanks....Out
> ...


:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Does any one know if this offer is still on? I'd like to order a couple also does stinky accept international orders?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

daniyal said:


> Does any one know if this offer is still on? I'd like to order a couple also does stinky accept international orders?


He sent me a few extra 4my herf. if u want I can send them your way. Pm me your telephone no so we can talk. I have about 6 small 1's & 3 herf size trays.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it is still on. I ordered mine early last week and received it last week. Give it a try i guess.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I think it is still on. I ordered mine early last week and received it last week. *Give it a try i guess*.


:tu


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

Ordered mine late last night, at first it kept telling me the code was invalid; then I realised I'd picked the 3 stirrup unit by mastake...fixed my problem and smooth sailing. Thanks to all for my first group buy:ss


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

I ordered mine Monday, and it arrived today!

So I just wanted to thank Stinky for the great price/service, and especially DETROITPHA357 for all the hard work you did on this group buy!

Cant wait to use it for the first time...thanks again guys! :tu


----------



## Rough Rider 9 (Oct 17, 2007)

:cb

Already got mine in the mail a few days ago. It beat the cigars I ordered days before.

It's so darn cool, my wife and daughter like it.

Thanks again........out

:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rough Rider 9 said:


> :cb
> 
> Already got mine in the mail a few days ago. It beat the cigars I ordered days before.
> 
> ...


Your welcome enjoy:tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Can I get in on this still? Sorry for being a Johnny Come Lately. It's been real hectic lately. If so could someone pretty please send me a PM with the details? Thanks in advance!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

neoflex said:


> Can I get in on this still? Sorry for being a Johnny Come Lately. It's been real hectic lately. If so could someone pretty please send me a PM with the details? Thanks in advance!:tu


pm sent:tu


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

So what is the total ordered? Did we break a record?:cb


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Got my second today so I'm trying to do my part.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Racer3 said:


> So what is the total ordered? Did we break a record?:cb


ill let ya know 1st of the month...


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

I know i'm late and all, but i wish i had known about these before i met you guys at the herf Booker, i would have just bought one from you at the herf. Oh well, there's always next time. Maybe the wife will get me one for Xmas if i pass along the address to her, is the promotion still running on the stinky website?

Jason


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> I know i'm late and all, but i wish i had known about these before i met you guys at the herf Booker, i would have just bought one from you at the herf. Oh well, there's always next time. Maybe the wife will get me one for Xmas if i pass along the address to her, is the promotion still running on the stinky website?
> 
> Jason


I still have a few left same price $20 & $50:tu let me know if u want any..


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Mine arrived last week. Great buy and great product. Thanks again!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BarneyBandMan said:


> Mine arrived last week. Great buy and great product. Thanks again!:tu


:tuenjoy


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just got mine yesterday booker....great stuff..almost too pretty to get dirty 


if ya got a herf edition one there for 50 let me know bro....i want it


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Booker, I may need a fifth Stinky... 
PM sent.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> just got mine yesterday booker....great stuff*..almost too pretty to get dirty *
> 
> *if ya got a herf edition one there for 50 let me know bro....i want it*


I agree and yes I have a few of them as well. let me know how you want to handle it.:tu



Bear1976 said:


> Hi Booker, I may need a *fifth *Stinky...
> PM sent.


u want a $50 or $20 stinkypm sent


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im making the final order today and will post the final #'s when stinky replies to my E-Mail.
Thxs guys for supporting this GB and I hope everyone is enjoying there AshTray. Remember to post your pics here andor send them to stinky so he can put them on his website.:tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs guys for supporting this GB


*THANK YOU *for organizing it! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> *THANK YOU *for organizing it! :tu


:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I just made the last order of the stinky GB, looks like the final order should be around 125 orders close to 150ashtrays. 
The promo code wil be open until midnite tonite for any1that want to get1.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

As usual - I am a day (OK 2) late and a dollar short...


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

I forget when I actually recieved mine, but it took me a while to do the pipe modification to it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kg6smx said:


> I forget when I actually recieved mine, but it took me a while to do the pipe modification to it.


The pipe thing:r Hope your enjoying it.p


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

kg6smx said:


> I forget when I actually recieved mine, but it took me a while to do the pipe modification to it.


Slick idea :tu


----------

